# Una "brava ragazza"



## luca (9 Gennaio 2010)

buongiorno....non avrei mai creduto di iscrivermi a questo forum di cui ignoravo l'esistenza,però se ci sono capirete il perchè..;la mia storia:fidanzatini da 15 anni(rarità oggi giorno)io 35 lei 32,io eterno indeciso,forse immaturo,lei sognatrice e decisa a metter su famiglia..la classica brava ragazza, tre anni fa scopriamo di aspettare un bambino....mi riempio di consapevolezza e credo,data l'età e la situazione che sia giunto il momento di "capitolare"....volto pagina....rimandiamo il matrimonio e destino le mie risorse a comprare casa(che per problemi tecnici del costruttore aspetto da 2 anni e che finalmente a fine mese avrò)...nel frattempo si continua a vivere come sempre lei dai sui io dai miei ovviamente con i disagi e lo stress che la situazione con un bambino comporta..,mi trasformo(con immenso piacere) in un padre eccezionale(gli amici e le persone che conosciamo si stupiscono per la mia dedizione e le altre mogli la invidiano),lei inizia a lavorare e io faccio tutto per mio figlio ed il nostro benessere...da un annnetto iniziano le ostilità la sento fredda e distante(ed io di conseguenza) cura l'aspetto fisico non mi si concede+ e molte cose non mi tornano....;sono troppo impegnato per andarci a fondo...ho la gestione del bambino,il lavoro,i lavori per la casa...le spese...anche se i miei sospetti si fanno sempre + forti...finchè a fine novembre per caso chiamo a lavoro per una sciocchezza e nell'imbarazzo della collega scopro che non è li,va bhè scuse palesi ,ma seppur fortemente insospettito non posso credere che la mia compagna con un figlio ed una vita finalmente da costruire possa tradirmi...;in sordina controllo il cellulare e di li altri sospetti...nessuna chiamata recente nessun messaggio l'ora mai aggiornata....comincio a realizzare che c'è una sim segreta.....la trovo mal nascosta nel porta trucchi...l'11/12 metto la sim nel mio cellulare e mi crolla il mondo addosso......ci sono decine di messaggi in segreteria ed hanno il tenore di una relazione forte e praticata...faccio il pazzo lei confessa a tratti;un uomo sposato con figli (cerco di beccarlo,ma scappa penso di dire tutto a sua moglie ma mi rendo conto dei sui figli);una relazione iniziata a luglio un amore forte la perdita di ogni inibizione e responsabilità;primi giorni dopo la scoperta di pianti e abbracci e richieste di perdono..poi torna a lavoro e cambia...dice che non mi ama più mi sente come un fratello e che il sesso con me non le piace a pelle(non sono assolutamente brutto il suo amante sposato si);io sono distrutto penso che mi abbia incastrato(se almeno non ci fosse stato il bambino,avrei potuto voltar pagina)..ed ho fondato sopetto che lei(nonostante il deciso diniego) continui la relazione con il tipo(probabilmente le ha promesso di lascire la sua famiglia).;ad oggi le ho chiesto di non vederci per un pò(non vi ho detto che l'amo alla follia e che nonostante i 15 anni mi è sempre piaciuto fare l'amore con lei)ma lei sembra ora aver cambiato nuovamente versione dice che ci vuole riprovare......secondo voi cosa devo fare?certo adesso è facile (la madre le ha fatto un lavaggio del cervello)dire questo...ma io con che cuore posso ricominciare(sono cosciente del fatto che questa mia volontà di distacco l'avvicini a lui ulteriormente)....sono andato anche da un legale che mi ha detto di ritenermi fortunato per non essere sposato e non aver fatto entrare il bambino in casa mia(ci sarebbe rimasta la madre oltre che al suo mantenimento)........vorrei scappare via....la mia vita è distrutta.....ma soprattutto mi chiedo può bastare il mio amore per lei e per mio figlio a tenere in piedi una famiglia?


----------



## Daniele (9 Gennaio 2010)

Allora, la tua situazione è diversa dalla norma. Di certo dopo 15 anni come fidanzatini lei voleva provare qualcosa di nuovo (non dico come la chiamo io questa fase, ma non è bello, visto che la mia compagna mi ammise che la "voglia di esperienze" non dà nulla ed è solo l'eufemismo per a voglia di un'altra cosa senza complicazioni), però tu l'hai scoperta e in più  la madre di lei giustamente la ha fatto una testa tanto visto che ha un figlio con te.
Se avesse smesso di amarti avrebbe dovuto parlarne con te e lasciarti, allora credo che si sarebbe creduto alla favoletta, ma un tradimento del genere con un uomo oltretutto sposato è "temporanea insanità" e questo lo puoi dire gioiosamente a lei, perchè ogni cosa che dirà sarà mediamente falsata da questa lucida pazzia.
Allora che fare? Con un figlio davanti mi spiace e te lo dico sinceramente provarci non è solo una opzione, ma un dovere verso di lui, ma se fossi in te fare sottoscrivere un contrattino alla tua fidanzatina in cui se vi lasciate lei se ne va via dalla casa tua (cioè dai genitori), firmato e dato ad un tuo amico di fiducia (però per essere sicuri io non la prenderei in casa).
La realtà dei fatti? Lei ti ha tradito perchè hai rimandato troppo, mi spiace appena volevate vivere insieme con il cavolo comprare casa, ma prima andare magari a vivere in affitto mentre compravate la casa, era di certo una soluzione più lunga, ma lei avrebbe avuto quello che voleva con il tempo che voleva, la tua eterna indecisione sicuramente con gli anni l'ha un poco provata, in questo caso si è lei colpevole, ma tu le hai dato una mano per fre l'azione bruttissima.
Seconda cosa, io andrei a parlare con il tizio, dicendogli di stare lontano da lei e che se ci riprova dirai tutto alla sua moglie con anche le prove relative, fallo spaventare di un divorzio con addebito in cui lui perde tutto, starà lontano il furbone.


----------



## Daniele (9 Gennaio 2010)

Ah! per precisare una cosa, per me le brave ragazze non esistono, quelle che sono chiamate tali sono solo dellle *bip* represse molto spesso e che prima o poi faranno quello che non hanno mai avuto il coraggio di fare, peccato che sono solo capaci di distruggere la vita altrui.
Di brava ragazza ne ho avuto anche io una, mi spiace, ma preferisco una ragazza più franca, magari meno dolce, più stronzetta forse, ma decisamente autonoma e forte, almeno ha avuto di certo in passato il coraggio di trombare a destra e a manca.


----------



## tinkerbell (9 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> .............Ah! per precisare una cosa, per me le brave ragazze non esistono, quelle che sono chiamate tali sono solo dellle *bip* represse molto spesso e che prima o poi faranno quello che non hanno mai avuto il coraggio di fare, peccato che sono solo capaci di distruggere la vita altrui.


Magari c'è anche qualcuna a cui non interessa far altro o cercar altro rispettoa ciò che ha trovato e di cui si sente appagata...ti è mai venuta in mente l'idea? e viceversa eh? perchè io il viceversa lo calcolo sempre....


----------



## Daniele (9 Gennaio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Magari c'è anche qualcuna a cui non interessa far altro o cercar altro rispettoa ciò che ha trovato e di cui si sente appagata...ti è mai venuta in mente l'idea? e viceversa eh? perchè io il viceversa lo calcolo sempre....


Mi spiace, ma sono delle eccezioni. I bravi ragazzi e le brave ragazze sono dei magnaccia e delle prostitute in potenza, potrebbe andare bene e non esploderanno, ma potrebbe andare male e l'esplosione sarà rivolta solo verso il partner, perchè rischiare? In nome di sentimenti come l'amore? La vita conta molto più delll'amore.
Scusate le parole che ho usato, ma ho visto troppe volte delle coseidette brave persone fare cavolate oscene.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Gennaio 2010)

Allora Luca capisco che con la scoperta di un tradimento da meno di un mese tu sia travolto e poco lucido e che invitarti a ragionare sulla possibilità di constatare la fine della vostra storia è difficile, ma credo che sarà un invito diffuso.
Tu dici di amarla alla follia, ma oltre i 30 anni siete ancora a casa dei genitori nonostante un figlio e questo è un fatto non è un sentimento.
Non so se mi spiego.
Un uomo con un lavoro, con una donna con un lavoro che non sente l'urgenza di vivere con lei (dopo una certa età e un tempo ragionevole di conoscenza) non fa certamente sentire a una donna di essere amata e voluta. Neanche di fronte a un figlio vi siete convinti di essere adulti.
Non metto in dubbio che tu sia un buon padre part time (ti mancano comunque le notti insonni e la convivenza anche con lui) e potrai continuare a esserlo, del resto non avrai alcuna quotidianeità a cui rinunciare.
Lascia perdere qualsiasi preoccupazione economica dovrai occuparti solo di tuo figlio a lei non devi nulla e lei nulla ti deve, legalmente.
Sei un uomo giovane, etero con un lavoro e una casa quasi pronta ...potrai cominciare a vivere da adulto e trovare una donna per te, senza difficoltà.
Mi spiace per lei, eterna fanciulla anche con un figlio, che per uscire da una relazione non coinvolgente con te si è andata a incastrare in un'altra situazione altrettanto part time. Credo che lei sia rimasta tanto tempo in una relazione da fidanzatini per una sua paura-incapacità di crescere e per sfuggire alla vita adulta si sia trovata un'altra situazione che non le richiederà mai un reale impegno. Il fatto che la madre abbia il peso che tu riferisci aggiunge un altro tassello al puzzle della sua personalità immatura.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma sono delle eccezioni. I bravi ragazzi e le brave ragazze sono dei magnaccia e delle prostitute in potenza, potrebbe andare bene e non esploderanno, ma potrebbe andare male e l'esplosione sarà rivolta solo verso il partner, perchè rischiare? In nome di sentimenti come l'amore? La vita conta molto più delll'amore.
> Scusate le parole che ho usato, ma ho visto troppe volte delle coseidette brave persone fare cavolate oscene.


 Parla per te.


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ah! per precisare una cosa, per me le brave ragazze non esistono, quelle che sono chiamate tali sono solo dellle *bip* represse molto spesso e che prima o poi faranno quello che non hanno mai avuto il coraggio di fare, peccato che sono solo capaci di distruggere la vita altrui.
> Di brava ragazza ne ho avuto anche io una, mi spiace, ma preferisco una ragazza più franca, magari meno dolce, più stronzetta forse, ma decisamente autonoma e forte, almeno ha avuto di certo in passato il coraggio di trombare a destra e a manca.


Quando capirai che non si tratta di brave ragazze o bravi ragazzi, ma di essere umani e come tali imperfetti, senza per questo potersi permettere di etichettarli (da che pulpito poi....) in un modo o nell'altro...saràsempre troppo tardi!


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Gennaio 2010)

luca ha detto:


> buongiorno....non avrei mai creduto di iscrivermi a questo forum di cui ignoravo l'esistenza,però se ci sono capirete il perchè..;la mia storia:fidanzatini da 15 anni(rarità oggi giorno)io 35 lei 32,io eterno indeciso,forse immaturo,lei sognatrice e decisa a metter su famiglia..la classica brava ragazza, tre anni fa scopriamo di aspettare un bambino....mi riempio di consapevolezza e credo,data l'età e la situazione che sia giunto il momento di "capitolare"....volto pagina....rimandiamo il matrimonio e destino le mie risorse a comprare casa(che per problemi tecnici del costruttore aspetto da 2 anni e che finalmente a fine mese avrò)...nel frattempo si continua a vivere come sempre lei dai sui io dai miei ovviamente con i disagi e lo stress che la situazione con un bambino comporta..,mi trasformo(con immenso piacere) in un padre eccezionale(gli amici e le persone che conosciamo si stupiscono per la mia dedizione e le altre mogli la invidiano),lei inizia a lavorare e io faccio tutto per mio figlio ed il nostro benessere...da un annnetto iniziano le ostilità la sento fredda e distante(ed io di conseguenza) cura l'aspetto fisico non mi si concede+ e molte cose non mi tornano....;sono troppo impegnato per andarci a fondo...ho la gestione del bambino,il lavoro,i lavori per la casa...le spese...anche se i miei sospetti si fanno sempre + forti...finchè a fine novembre per caso chiamo a lavoro per una sciocchezza e nell'imbarazzo della collega scopro che non è li,va bhè scuse palesi ,ma seppur fortemente insospettito non posso credere che la mia compagna con un figlio ed una vita finalmente da costruire possa tradirmi...;in sordina controllo il cellulare e di li altri sospetti...nessuna chiamata recente nessun messaggio l'ora mai aggiornata....comincio a realizzare che c'è una sim segreta.....la trovo mal nascosta nel porta trucchi...l'11/12 metto la sim nel mio cellulare e mi crolla il mondo addosso......ci sono decine di messaggi in segreteria ed hanno il tenore di una relazione forte e praticata...faccio il pazzo lei confessa a tratti;un uomo sposato con figli (cerco di beccarlo,ma scappa penso di dire tutto a sua moglie ma mi rendo conto dei sui figli);una relazione iniziata a luglio un amore forte la perdita di ogni inibizione e responsabilità;primi giorni dopo la scoperta di pianti e abbracci e richieste di perdono..poi torna a lavoro e cambia...dice che non mi ama più mi sente come un fratello e che il sesso con me non le piace a pelle(non sono assolutamente brutto il suo amante sposato si);io sono distrutto penso che mi abbia incastrato(se almeno non ci fosse stato il bambino,avrei potuto voltar pagina)..ed ho fondato sopetto che lei(nonostante il deciso diniego) continui la relazione con il tipo(probabilmente le ha promesso di lascire la sua famiglia).;ad oggi le ho chiesto di non vederci per un pò(non vi ho detto che l'amo alla follia e che nonostante i 15 anni mi è sempre piaciuto fare l'amore con lei)ma lei sembra ora aver cambiato nuovamente versione dice che ci vuole riprovare......secondo voi cosa devo fare?certo adesso è facile (la madre le ha fatto un lavaggio del cervello)dire questo...ma io con che cuore posso ricominciare(sono cosciente del fatto che questa mia volontà di distacco l'avvicini a lui ulteriormente)....sono andato anche da un legale che mi ha detto di ritenermi fortunato per non essere sposato e non aver fatto entrare il bambino in casa mia(ci sarebbe rimasta la madre oltre che al suo mantenimento)........vorrei scappare via....la mia vita è distrutta.....ma soprattutto *mi chiedo può bastare il mio amore per lei e per mio figlio a tenere in piedi una famiglia*?


Parto dalla fine: NO, non può bastare ed è inutile oltrecchè frustrante  e deleterio, amare chi del nostro amore non sa che farsene.

Cerca di esser un buon padre indipendentemente da lei, ma pensa a rifarti una tua vita, e a camminare con le tue sole gambe, senza appoggi esterni famigliari...

Forza e coraggio :up:


----------



## luca (10 Gennaio 2010)

*pazzia*

grazie per il tuo apporto...credo sia come tu dici una follia...ma ahimè una follia da cui non riesce ad uscire(sono bastati 5 mesi).....nemmeno questo scossone l'ha redenta....forse dovrei cercare la di lui moglie....ma dopo il casino che ne scaturirebbe cosa mi rimarebbe?una compagna triste al mio fianco..una a cui so di non poter più chiedere "vuoi sposarmi?".ieri mi diceva aiutami ad uscirne....ma come...?io posso applicare scappatoie razionali...ma contro l'irrazionalità non credo di avere molte chance;quello che mi dice non è quello che fa...fa fatica addirittura  a baciarmi......(cos'è ribrezzo o paura di tradire l'altro?).mi sento da schifo e non ho la + pallida idea su come uscirne....non fosse altro per mio figlio che mi obbligherà per sempre ad averla presente....(che tortura!!!) e per cui adesso(scusate per chi c'è passato ditemi se è normale),mi vegogno a dirlo,covo un viscido rancore.....
luca


----------



## luca (10 Gennaio 2010)

*daniele*

scusate non sono pratico del forum..la risposta che ho postato era per danile


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Gennaio 2010)

luca ha detto:


> scusate non sono pratico del forum..la risposta che ho postato era per danile


 Se invece di clikare su replay cliki su quote riporti il testo a cui ti riferisci.

Io capisco benissimo la sensazione di smarrimento che porta a ragionamenti e prospettive (tutte nere) che si affastellano e ti fanno sentire in un delirio. Poi tutto si calmerà e vedrai le cose "ferme" e riuscirai a ragionare. C5redo che ci vorrà qualche mese.
Il tradimento lascia una ferita che forse non si rimargina mai del tutto, ma poi riuscirai certamente ad andare oltre.
Non preoccuparti ora dei rapporti che sarai costretto ad avere con lei per via del figlio; rapporti ne avete anche adesso che la situazione è più calda, dopo riuscirai a essere più sereno.
Ti pesa, comprensibilmente, la sensazione di essere rifiutato da lei, ma non credi che così dimostri almeno un minimo di coerenza?
Purtroppo quasi tutte le storie finiscono e può succedere a tutti di essere traditi. So che ora pensi che tu non te la saresti mai aspettata e che non lo ritenevi possibile, ma col tempo analizzerai in modo diverso la cosa.
Io sono dell'idea che bisogna sì "lottare" per il proprio amore e per quello che si ritiene sia possibile salvare, ma sono anche convinta che se una persona ha tradito, ma poi comprende che crede nel rapporto tradito saprà parlare, spiegarsi e provare che vuole ricostruire e non sarà la dignitosa fermezza del tradito a fermarla.
Non so se mi sono spiegata.
E' un suggerimento a lasciarla ora.


----------



## luca (10 Gennaio 2010)

*delucidazione*

tu in pratica mi consigli di lasciar perdere e che se ritornerà sarà solo perchè lei lo vuole davvero indipendentemente dal mio "pressing"?
se si condivido la linea di condotta è ho cercato di applicarla...le ho chiesto di non vederci e di non cercarmi per un pò visto che soffro ed almeno in nome dei 15anni vissuti insieme....ma lei a fasi alterne mi continua a cercare  e mi ha chiesto(ieri),mentre faceva fatica(non ammessa) a baciarmi se volessi fare un viaggio a febbraio con lei soli...;che senso ha tutto ciò.......genera solo altro caos in una situazione già di per se entropica....non riesco ad allontanarmi........
luca


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Gennaio 2010)

luca ha detto:


> tu in pratica mi consigli di lasciar perdere e che se ritornerà sarà solo perchè lei lo vuole davvero indipendentemente dal mio "pressing"?
> se si condivido la linea di condotta è ho cercato di applicarla...le ho chiesto di non vederci e di non cercarmi per un pò visto che soffro ed almeno in nome dei 15anni vissuti insieme....ma lei a fasi alterne mi continua a cercare e mi ha chiesto(ieri),mentre faceva fatica(non ammessa) a baciarmi se volessi fare un viaggio a febbraio con lei soli...;che senso ha tutto ciò.......genera solo altro caos in una situazione già di per se entropica....non riesco ad allontanarmi........
> luca


Credo che la confusione in cui ti trovi potrebbe farti capire quella in cui si trova lei.
Tu non hai dato una risposta ferma dicendo di non vedervi e di non cercarti, ma era anzi una richiesta chiara di conferme che lei sta cercando di darti perché ti vuole bene ed è ...confusa.
Quando si viene traditi si crede che il tradimento sia stato compiuto contro di noi, ma questo non è vero (nella maggior parte dei casi): si è stati traditi nonostante noi. E se questo è lo stesso per noi, non lo è per il traditore. Il traditore comunque ci vuol bene e per questo è molto confuso.
Devi poi considerare (non avertela a male) che siete una coppia anomala, in età di indipendenza, ma certamente ancora dipendenti sia logisticamente sia affettivamente dalle vostre famiglie e dalla loro opinione e dalle loro aspettative.
Peserà questo nella sua confusione e molte altre cose (non ultima il fatto che l'altro è impegnato...).


----------



## Daniele (10 Gennaio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quando capirai che non si tratta di brave ragazze o bravi ragazzi, ma di essere umani e come tali imperfetti, senza per questo potersi permettere di etichettarli (da che pulpito poi....) in un modo o nell'altro...saràsempre troppo tardi!


Da parte mia gli esseri umani imperfetti sono feccia da scartare necessariamente dalla vita, io non sopporto attorno a me persone così imperfette da fare del male agli altri, un conto è sbagliare un conto è fare del male, tutti sappiamo che tradire è un atto di violenza verso chi viene tradito, quindi il traditore è e sarà sempre una persona che ha fatto del male a presscindere dalla sua imperfezione, perchè dietro a tutto c'era la volontà di cedere.
Da che pulito viene la predica, da chi non tradisce, da chi forse per vicende della vita ha scoperto che il tradimento degli affetti che siano in amore o in famiglia sono terribili ed io ho vissuto tutti i tradimenti di tutti i tipi, direi che ne ho la legittima conoscenza, sono stato tradito da un genitore, da quasi tutti i parenti, da amici e da ragazze, c'è qualcuno che deve aggiungersi?
Purtroppo la frase sui bravi ragazzi e sulle brave ragazze è una frase che ho citato di una persona che non ha mai subito nulla di questo, ma che ha imparato a temere i repressi ed è una donna.

Per questo ragazzo, sinceramente tronca con lei ogni contatto, dà i soldi per il figlio e vedi lui solamente, puoi evitare di relazionarti con la madre di tuo figlio per tutta la vita e questo ti farebbe del bene, è troppo confusa questa ragazzina immatura che purtroppo di maturo ha avuto solo la capacità di fare un figlio.
Vuoi vivere bene? Lascia nel passato le schifezze, cancella le tracce di tutto e vivi il tuo presente per costruirti un futuro.
Solo una cosa, potresti adesso anche avere un poco di fastidio dentro di te verso tuo figlio, in fondo ha in comune alcune cose con una donna indegna, ma non fargli mai pesare le colpe della madre, lui non centra nulla, è una anima innocente e al massimo fai in modo che non sia come la madre, analizza il suo comportamento e scopri in cosa è deviata e fa in modo di educare lui senza questa deviazione che deve essere sua.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Gennaio 2010)

per luca ma anche per nembo

restare insieme a chi ci ha tradito solo per amore dei figli non è, secondo me, una scelta plausibile

serve altro, 
molto altro,
già solo per decidere con un minimo di consapevolezza la strada che si vuole intraprendere

*se* c'è un amore profondo per chi ci ha tradito, forse si può provare

*se *guardandosi dentro (al meglio delle nostre umane possibilità) riteniamo che:
- questo amore ci sia - che non sia solo un riflesso del passato o delle speranze e dei progetti che avevamo costruito, che non sia una parola vuota che serve a buttar benzina sul rogo del traditore - e sia più forte di altre emozioni (amor proprio, orgoglio ferito, senso di possesso o altro) 
- crediamo che il tradimento sia stato uno scivolone, non una regola
- possiamo e vogliamo perdonare, sapendo che questo esclude l'inferno del continuo rinfacciare l'accaduto
- ....

*se* tutto questo e altro ancora, c'è 
e naturalmente *se* riteniamo che il traditore in realtà ricambi l'amore (anche facendo la tara sul fatto che il suo comportamento possa essere temporaneamente confuso) ed escludiamo che possa voler rimanere con noi solo perchè l'altro non è interessato a mollare il suo partner ufficiale

allora possiamo decidere di *provare* a ricostruire

*senza* garanzie di riuscita
sapendo che sarà un lavoro molto lungo 

ma con un minimo di tolleranza per i propri momenti di sconforto
(ed anche per quelli del fedifrago)


----------



## luca (11 Gennaio 2010)

*considerazioni*



Daniele ha detto:


> Da parte mia gli esseri umani imperfetti sono feccia da scartare necessariamente dalla vita, io non sopporto attorno a me persone così imperfette da fare del male agli altri, un conto è sbagliare un conto è fare del male, tutti sappiamo che tradire è un atto di violenza verso chi viene tradito, quindi il traditore è e sarà sempre una persona che ha fatto del male a presscindere dalla sua imperfezione, perchè dietro a tutto c'era la volontà di cedere.
> Da che pulito viene la predica, da chi non tradisce, da chi forse per vicende della vita ha scoperto che il tradimento degli affetti che siano in amore o in famiglia sono terribili ed io ho vissuto tutti i tradimenti di tutti i tipi, direi che ne ho la legittima conoscenza, sono stato tradito da un genitore, da quasi tutti i parenti, da amici e da ragazze, c'è qualcuno che deve aggiungersi?
> Purtroppo la frase sui bravi ragazzi e sulle brave ragazze è una frase che ho citato di una persona che non ha mai subito nulla di questo, ma che ha imparato a temere i repressi ed è una donna.
> 
> ...


buonasera...innanzi tutto vorrei ringraziare tutti per i consigli che mi date(ognuno il suo ovviamente) in una situazione che per me è ingestibile....sia perchè non posso parlarne nemmeno al mio migliore amico(vivo in provincia e la divulgazione di un fatto simile credo possa compromettere anche la dignità di mio figlio) e sia perchè credo di stare cedendo alla depressione;

la mia linea di condotta razionale in questa situazione sta sempre + prendendo la direzione definitiva consigliata da daniele(purtroppo però ed ahimè,credo che il pensare di continuare a fare il buon padre esuli nel pratico da quello che mi farebbe star meglio e vorrei...non vederla mai +),anche se vorrei chiederti cosa è cambiato nella tua opinione dal primo messaggio postato;

ho valutato anche il vademecum postato da amoremio e francamente non mi ritrovo con diversi "se" sacrosanti da lui postati;

infine,non per valore,ringrazio persa..il tuo consiglio si avvicina perentorio alla drasticità di daniele ultimo,però l'addolcisce..lasciandomi una speranza che adesso(e sottolineo adesso) mi solletica il palato ma che capisco bene essere sbagliata innanzi tutto per me.

Ora poi stanno entrando in campo le famiglie......inevitabile...la cara suocera già puntualizza che se la figlia è arrivata a tanto............povero me...domani scappo in brasile!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aristocat (11 Gennaio 2010)

luca ha detto:


> Ora poi stanno entrando in campo le famiglie......inevitabile...la cara suocera già puntualizza che se la figlia è arrivata a tanto............povero me...domani scappo in brasile!!!!!!!!!!!!


La cara suocera si mettesse in mente che il gesto di tradire è una sporca vigliaccata che parla molto della maturità e del modo di reagire alle difficoltà/ai problemi di coppia, che ha la sua figliola.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Gennaio 2010)

luca ha detto:


> ............
> Ora poi stanno entrando in campo le famiglie......inevitabile...la cara suocera già puntualizza che se la figlia è arrivata a tanto............


lascia perdere le famiglie
in emergenza bisogna sgombrare il campo dal superfluo
e in questa emergenza, l'essenziale siete tu, tua moglie e la considerazione di vostro figlio
ed è particolarmente grave se tua moglie non blocca sua madre
certo nella vostra situazione può essere più difficile tenerli fuori, ma va fatto 
capire qual'è la scelta giusta per voi sarà già abbastanza difficile anche se non dovrete preoccuparvi di schegge esterne

io, per evitare questo, ho escluso dalla comunicazione non solo la famiglia ma anche le amicizie
e quando il silenzio mi ha pesato troppo sono venut*a* qui

non so quali siano i *se* che mancano nella tua vicenda
ma non affrettare le decisioni
metti in conto che tu sei incerto e confuso, quindi forse non del tutto lucido
ma probabilmente anche lei


----------



## Becco (21 Marzo 2010)

luca ha detto:


> grazie per il tuo apporto...credo sia come tu dici una follia...ma ahimè una follia da cui non riesce ad uscire(sono bastati 5 mesi).....nemmeno questo scossone l'ha redenta....forse dovrei cercare la di lui moglie....ma dopo il casino che ne scaturirebbe cosa mi rimarebbe?una compagna triste al mio fianco..una a cui so di non poter più chiedere "vuoi sposarmi?".ieri mi diceva aiutami ad uscirne....ma come...?io posso applicare scappatoie razionali...ma contro l'irrazionalità non credo di avere molte chance;quello che mi dice non è quello che fa...fa fatica addirittura a baciarmi......(cos'è ribrezzo o paura di tradire l'altro?).mi sento da schifo e non ho la + pallida idea su come uscirne....non fosse altro per mio figlio che mi obbligherà per sempre ad averla presente....(che tortura!!!) e per cui adesso(scusate per chi c'è passato ditemi se è normale),mi vegogno a dirlo,covo un viscido rancore.....
> luca


 ----------


E invece io ci andrei di volata. La vendetta sarà anche poco nobile, ma se la tua fidanzata è un ..... anche lui ci ha messo del suo. E siccome io ho avuto una vicenda come la tua (a parte che non ho avuto figli) credo che certi seduttori che approfittano delle crisi delle giovani coppie, vadano messi di fronte alle loro responsabilità. Non venitemi a raccontare che rovinare due famiglie è peggio, anche chi viene umiliato e tradito ha il diritto di farsi risarcire.
Becco


----------



## Verena67 (21 Marzo 2010)

luca ha detto:


> buongiorno....non avrei mai creduto di iscrivermi a questo forum di cui ignoravo l'esistenza,però se ci sono capirete il perchè..;la mia storia:*fidanzatini da 15 anni(rarità oggi giorno)*



E MENO MALE!!!!


e t'ho detto tutto. Comunque benvenuto:mrgreen:


----------



## Verena67 (21 Marzo 2010)

ops pareva una cosa fresca!:carneval:


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Marzo 2010)

Becco ha detto:


> ----------
> 
> 
> E invece io ci andrei di volata. La vendetta sarà anche poco nobile, ma se la tua fidanzata è un ..... anche lui ci ha messo del suo. E siccome io ho avuto una vicenda come la tua (a parte che non ho avuto figli) credo che certi seduttori che approfittano delle crisi delle giovani coppie, vadano messi di fronte alle loro responsabilità. Non venitemi a raccontare che rovinare due famiglie è peggio, anche *chi viene umiliato e tradito ha il diritto di farsi risarcire.*
> Becco


Ti stai "danielizzando"? 

Quale risarcimento si può pretendere da altri (la famiglia dell'altro/a che risarcimento ti potrà mai dare?)se non si ha neanche il coraggio di far "pagare" il conto a chi davvero ci ha umiliati e traditi?


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2010)

Danielizzando? Ad ogni danno corrisponde un risarcimento, un investimento in auto può creare così pochi danni da dare un risarcimento inferiroe di un altro e così vale per i tradimenti. Sinceramente se si toccasse la tasche di chi ha compiuto violenza sarebbe un bene, ci sarebbero molto meno stronzetti in giro.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Danielizzando? Ad ogni danno corrisponde un risarcimento, un investimento in auto può creare così pochi danni da dare un risarcimento inferiroe di un altro e così vale per i tradimenti. Sinceramente se si toccasse la tasche di chi ha compiuto violenza sarebbe un bene, ci sarebbero molto meno stronzetti in giro.


Saremmo tutti molto poveri. Non c'è nessuno che non abbia compiuto violenze. Ma se aggiustiamo il tiro per chi compie violenze intenzionalmente, forse qualcosa cambierebbe in meglio.


----------



## Daniele (22 Marzo 2010)

Io ho subito violenza volontaria, una violenza che in altri posti mi sarebbe bastata per avere persino un risarcimento, in Italia con il volemose bene si preferisce perdonare chi agisce con dolo lasciando la persona danneggiata beffata da tutto e da tutti. Anzi dirò, io pretendendo solo delle scuse ero anche passibile di denuncia come stalker, tanto con la nuova legge non ci vuole nulla per stravolgere la realtà.


----------



## luca (23 Marzo 2010)

buongiorno,
era un pò che non mi collegavo,ho visto che il mio post è andato avanti un pò a caso,ma vi prego di tralasciare i vostri attriti personali per concentrarvi solo sulla  mia questione...
vi aggiorno,ma vi avverto...non c'è mai fine al peggio....e la mia di"fine" probabilmente deve ancora arrivare;
subito dopo la macabra scoperta ho subito un down psicologico(e lo vivo ancora a fasi alterne)e mi sono avvicinato ad una persona che mi è stata molto d'aiuto...ma mentre mi facevo "aiutare" la mia compagna continuava imperterrita la relazione(scopro i tabulati ed acquisto un apparecchio che legge messaggi e chiamate "deleted")col tipo(che lavora con lei);tenete presente leggendo queste righe che umanamente,nella mia situazione lo"stalking" non c'entra nulla c'è solo un legittimo interesse al bene di mio figlio(poverino!!!!),e che se non ci fosse stato lui sebbene con le ossa rotte ne sarei uscito a testa alta...;

precisato questo,mi stacco subito dalla "distrazione" benefica[alla mia (ex)compagna non ho nascosto nulla di questa relazione..e a lei comunque non è sembrato importare nulla ]  e mi riapproccio a lei(che nel frattempo era molto ambigua come già ebbi modo di commentarvi)rimurginando a come fosse strano che in una situazione del genere lei si comportasse così con distacco ignorando nostro figlio......,intuisco che il suo poco convincente tentativo di riconciliazione fosse fine a se stesso("salvo le apparenze con parenti e conoscenti e un domani mio figlio non  postrà accusarmi di non averci riprovato...è stato papà a non volerlo fare")...

quindi tralascio la stupida parte del maschio ferito e la prendo contropiede....riproviamoci abbiamo un figlio...
cosa scopro?la relazione dura da 3 anni(prima di nostro figlio.....obbligo di test di paternità..su internet a 259€-anche se credo che in fondo se avesse avuto seri dubbi in merito non me l'avrebbe confessato-),lei è persa per questo pdm(le dice piangendo che l'ama ma sua moglie ha tutto in mano e non può lasciarla perchè non saprebbe come mantenere "mio" figlio-mi viene il vomito a scriverlo-),la di lui consorte li ha beccati sembra 1 anno fa(devo definire ancora i dettagli di ciò),subito dopo la mia scoperta cerca un avvocato(secondo voi è morale?)per capire quanto può spillarmi(in effetti mi ha chiesto 400€),i sui genitori che avevano optato per la sua linea difensiva alla figlia(le cose tra noi erano precipitate un anno fa a causa della sua "freddezza" nei miei confronti che aveva portato me ad un comportamento conflittuale...qundi io avrei remato per spingerla tra le sue braccia)ora che sanno che so dei "tempi"tacciono-persone di m....-e ho forti sospetti sul fatto che loro sapessero tutto da molto tempo.....(una relazione di tre anni con un bimbo non si nasconde così facilmente..pensate che idiota io ,mentre la facevo in allattamento..con ogni probabilità lasciava il bimbo alla mamma e correva dal pdm e ora devo sentirmi dire da lei che non c'è nulla di sporco perchè è stato amore!?!?!?).

ora vi chiedo traditi e traditori di questo forum(rendendomi conto che in questo post non posso rendervi l'idea ma solo un'immagine sfuocata)...che mi consigliate di fare?
A: prendere a calci nel c... il pdm(ci avevo provato ma è scappato il vigliacco),andare da sua moglie e aggiornarla sugli eventi,trovarle un altro lavoro(difficile e mi chiedo se il non vedere ogni giorno il pdm possa aiuitarla davvero visto che così non è stato in astenzione per maternità) cercare(come mi chiede lei) di farla reinnamorare di me,e per il bene di nostro figlio avere a che fare tutta la vita con lei e con la sua famiglia bieca.

b: andare avanti in silenzio,seguendo il filo "danielizzante",passando il mantenimento per mio figlio,trascurandolo(perchè dentro di me attualmente non sento di avere forze ed alternative) tenedo presente il consiglio di un legale.." e meno male che non eravate sposati",nella speranza di rifarmi una vita migliore.


----------



## Eliade (23 Marzo 2010)

Ciao luca, ma alla fine il figlio è tuo o no?



> A: prendere a calci nel c... il pdm(ci avevo provato ma è scappato il vigliacco),andare da sua moglie e aggiornarla sugli eventi,trovarle un altro lavoro(difficile e mi chiedo se il non vedere ogni giorno il pdm possa aiuitarla davvero visto che così non è stato in astenzione per maternità) cercare(come mi chiede lei) di farla reinnamorare di me,e per il bene di nostro figlio avere a che fare tutta la vita con lei e con la sua famiglia bieca.


 Farla reinnamorare di te??? Ma che si fanno a comando??? 
Ma che vuole la moglie ubriaca e la botte piena?? Ti rendi conto che sta solamente tenerdo aperto un bel portone???
Perchè se lui potesse mantenere il figlio e lei (e nemmeno ci credo qualla questione monetaria che lui non avrebbe nulla lasciando la moglie), ti mollerebbe su due piedi...accampando chissà quali motivi e chissà quali scuse per non farti vedere il bimbo???
Anche secondo me i suoi genitori sapevano...ma sai com'è finchè non siamo i diretti interessati delle carognate...



> b: andare avanti in silenzio,seguendo il filo "danielizzante",passando il mantenimento per mio figlio,trascurandolo(perchè dentro di me attualmente non sento di avere forze ed alternative) tenedo presente il consiglio di un legale.." e meno male che non eravate sposati",nella speranza di rifarmi una vita migliore.


 L'unica cosa che devi fare è proprio dedicarti a tuo figlio, se fosse davvero tuo. 
E' l'unica arma che hai per uscirne fuori. Presto tuo figlio crescerà e si renderà conto di chi gli è stato vicino e chi no...
Lasciala al suo destino...tanto lui non lascerà mai la moglie, figurati un uomo che dice che non la lascia perchè lei ha tutto intestato, ha già messo le mani avanti, come per dire:" mia carissima giovincella, ti tr***o quanto vuoi, contorno il tutto di qualche parolina dolce e sentimenti vari, ma nulla di più!" 
Se vuoi vendicarti aggiornala della situazione! 
Scommettiamo che se la moglie dovesse sapere gli aggiornamenti, richiamerebbe all'ordine il marito che, di conseguenza, lascerebbe lei...che di conseguenza, imprivvisamente, magicamente, grazie ad una divinosa visione divina...riscoprirà l'amore per te e per la vostra famiglia?
Mi ci gioco le balls, un paio di balls qualunque...tanto non le ho io...:carneval:

L'avvocato ha detto bene "meno male che non eravate sposati"....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2010)

Considerati libero e pensa a tuo figlio.
Chiedi a u avvocato, ma considera realisticamente quanto è necessario per il suo mantenimento.
Tuo figlio è tuo. Lo stai crescendo, lo ami. Per te è pensabile disconoscerlo ora?


----------



## giobbe (24 Marzo 2010)

luca ha detto:


> buongiorno,
> era un pò che non mi collegavo,ho visto che il mio post è andato avanti un pò a caso,ma vi prego di tralasciare i vostri attriti personali per concentrarvi solo sulla  mia questione...
> vi aggiorno,ma vi avverto...non c'è mai fine al peggio....e la mia di"fine" probabilmente deve ancora arrivare;
> subito dopo la macabra scoperta ho subito un down psicologico(e lo vivo ancora a fasi alterne)e mi sono avvicinato ad una persona che mi è stata molto d'aiuto...ma mentre mi facevo "aiutare" la mia compagna continuava imperterrita la relazione(scopro i tabulati ed acquisto un apparecchio che legge messaggi e chiamate "deleted")col tipo(che lavora con lei);tenete presente leggendo queste righe che umanamente,nella mia situazione lo"stalking" non c'entra nulla c'è solo un legittimo interesse al bene di mio figlio(poverino!!!!),e che se non ci fosse stato lui sebbene con le ossa rotte ne sarei uscito a testa alta...;
> ...



	 	 Porca miseria che epilogo triste che ha avuto la tua storia.
 Io sceglierei sicuramente l'ipotesi B, ma senza trascurare il figlio.
 Lascia perdere l'idea del matrimonio, abbandona la tua ragazza a se stessa, vai a vivere da solo nella nuova casa e pensa solo a tuo figlio.
 Il matrimonio è una cosa seria e la tua ragazza non è assolutamente nelle condizioni di compiere questo passo.
 Sarà anche una brava ragazza ma è davvero parecchio stordita: tre anni di tradimenti a cavallo di una gravidanza non sono poca cosa.
 Può darsi che lo stordimento sia provvisorio, che si penta degli errori e ritorni a essere una brava ragazza. Ma ci vuol tempo, dovrebbe licenziarsi volontariamente, pentirsi sinceramente, chiederti scusa e ricominciare da zero: non la vedo tanto facile.
 I genitori sono di default schierati dalla parte del figlio, questa cosa non dovrebbe meravigliarti: figlio è figlio. L'ho constatato anche nell'atteggiamento dei miei suoceri nei momenti “caldi” della mia separazione. Non vale la pena arrabbiarsi per queste cose, è normale che sia così.
 Ignora il pdm, sua moglie e la tua ragazza. Non vale la pena perderci tempo, pensa a ricostruire la tua vita.
 Un abbraccio.


----------



## Grande82 (24 Marzo 2010)

Concordo con chi dice che dovresti considerare lei la 'madre casuale' di tuo figlio. 
E' andata così, alla luce dei fatti è praticamente una sconosciuta.
Fatti la tua vita, prova a chiedere l'affidamento del bambino, se puoi e vuoi, o comunque occupati di lui quanto puoi. 
Parla con l'avvocato per definire una cifra congrua per il mantenimento e orari e giorni di visita, ratificando il tutto da un giudice per star tranquillo che non abbia alzate di testa da un giorno all'altro.
In bocca al lupo....


----------



## Daniele (24 Marzo 2010)

Carissimo, c'è la soluzione b che appoggio in pieno e c'è poi la seconda ipotesi. Se lui è davvero tuo figlio chiederei l'affidamento congiunto ma con residenza in casa tua...così almeno non daresti dei soldi da gestire ad una poco di buono che ho paura sarebbe capace di fregarsene del figlio per il pdm. Lei è incapace di intendere e volere e se il figlio e tuo gli devi dare un buon futuro, cosa  che lei non farebbe anche se le dessi tutti i soldi del mondo, cieca come è di amore per il tizio sarebbe capace di spendere tutto per lui.
E se tu sei il padre, considerati un ragazzo padre, perchè lei è solo la madre biologica, stop!
ti consiglio questra via, non la b sia ben inteso.


----------



## Grande82 (24 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissimo, c'è la soluzione b che appoggio in pieno e c'è poi la seconda ipotesi. Se lui è davvero tuo figlio chiederei l'affidamento congiunto ma con residenza in casa tua...così almeno non daresti dei soldi da gestire ad una poco di buono che ho paura sarebbe capace di fregarsene del figlio per il pdm. Lei è incapace di intendere e volere e se il figlio e tuo gli devi dare un buon futuro, *cosa che lei non farebbe *anche se le dessi tutti i soldi del mondo, cieca come è di amore per il tizio sarebbe capace di spendere tutto per lui.
> E se tu sei il padre, considerati un ragazzo padre, perchè lei è solo la madre biologica, stop!
> ti consiglio questra via, non la b sia ben inteso.


Come fai a dire che non sia una buona madre?
E' una stronza, ok, irresponsabile, ok, e bugiarda, ma non è detto che non ami suo figlio e di certo ha poco da spendere per un uomo che non si farà mai mantenere da lei dato che MAI lascerà la sua famiglia!


----------



## Daniele (24 Marzo 2010)

Grande, questa donna ha dimostrato di essere una manipolatrice della verità, tanto da usare persino i genitori come copertura delle sue schifezze, a dimostrato di essere persa per uno che non potrà neppure avere e che non avrà mai, perchè un uomo dovrebbe sostenere le spese di un figlio non suo? Lei è al momento inabile mentalmente, probabilmente lo ama suo figlio, ma di certo è instabile, mentre il padre almeno è sano con la capoccia.
Un giorno rinsavirà e diventerà una donna capace di essere madre, allora li sarà giusto che potrà essere sinceramente madre, ma non diamo dei bambini in mano a persone strane per la fallace idea che la madre è sempre la scelta migliore, purtroppo non è sempre vero soprattuto quando la madre è persa dietro qualcosa o qualcuno.


----------



## Grande82 (24 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Grande, questa donna ha dimostrato di essere una manipolatrice della verità, tanto da usare persino i genitori come copertura delle sue schifezze, a dimostrato di essere persa per uno che non potrà neppure avere e che non avrà mai, perchè un uomo dovrebbe sostenere le spese di un figlio non suo? *Lei è al momento inabile mentalmente*, probabilmente lo ama suo figlio, ma di certo è instabile, mentre il padre almeno è sano con la capoccia.
> Un giorno rinsavirà e diventerà una donna capace di essere madre, allora li sarà giusto che potrà essere sinceramente madre, ma non diamo dei bambini in mano a persone strane per la fallace idea che la madre è sempre la scelta migliore, purtroppo non è sempre vero soprattuto quando la madre è persa dietro qualcosa o qualcuno.


 Lei è al momento stupidamente innamorata e irrazionale, ma questo non fa di lei un'inabile mentale in TUTTI i settori, bensì solo in quello amoroso.
Nel settore materno non mi pare ci siano mai state lamentele di sorta e dunque non dobbiamo/possiamo supporle.
Mi pare di aver capito che, fatto il test, il padre sia risultato lui.
Partiamo da questo presupposot:che lui sia/si senta il padre.
A questo punto la madre non scapperà con nessuno, ma resterà a casa dei genitori a sognare un coronamento d'amore impossibile e il padre vedrà il figlio e pagherà la sua parte di mantenimento del figlio. 
Se poi lui pensasse di potersi occupare del figlio più di quanto fa la madre e meglio, potrebbe chiedere anche l'affidamento, ma non perchè l'altra non va bene, bensì perchè è lui che lo desidera (ci sarebbe da chiedersi come potrebbe prenderla questo piccolino, l'essere portato via dai nonni e dalla madre per vederli una tantumm, ma questa è questione di coscienza e valutazione di giudici, avvocati e genitori, non nostra)....


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2010)

Becco ha detto:


> ----------
> 
> 
> E invece io ci andrei di volata. La vendetta sarà anche poco nobile, ma se la tua fidanzata è un ..... anche lui ci ha messo del suo. E siccome io ho avuto una vicenda come la tua (a parte che non ho avuto figli) credo che certi seduttori che approfittano delle crisi delle giovani coppie, vadano messi di fronte alle loro responsabilità. Non venitemi a raccontare che rovinare due famiglie è peggio, anche chi viene umiliato e tradito ha il diritto di farsi risarcire.
> Becco


Ah si?
E con che cosa?
Son tutte magre consolazioni sai?


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora Luca capisco che con la scoperta di un tradimento da meno di un mese tu sia travolto e poco lucido e che invitarti a ragionare sulla possibilità di constatare la fine della vostra storia è difficile, ma credo che sarà un invito diffuso.
> *Tu dici di amarla alla follia, ma oltre i 30 anni siete ancora a casa dei genitori nonostante un figlio e questo è un fatto non è un sentimento.*
> *Non so se mi spiego.*
> Un uomo con un lavoro, con una donna con un lavoro che non sente l'urgenza di vivere con lei (dopo una certa età e un tempo ragionevole di conoscenza) non fa certamente sentire a una donna di essere amata e voluta. *Neanche di fronte a un figlio vi siete convinti di essere adulti.*
> ...


 condivido le parole di persa


----------



## Daniele (24 Marzo 2010)

Grande, il piccolo andrebbe via da una casa di persone non proprio belle. I nonnini hanno tenuto il gioco alla figlioletta, un genitore che fa questo è sinceramente deprecabile, quindi un bimbo ddovrebbe stare in casa di serpi? ma lo sai che persone del genere potrebbero manipolare il figlioletto verso il padre e lui si troverebbe ad essere solo e soltanto un datore di soldi e stop! 
Sinceramente lui o dovrebbe fare il padre sinceramente ma se fossi in lui non riuscirei ad entrare in quella casa con quelle persone altamente squallide, lui non deve dare neppure un soldo a quella ragazza, l'importante è questo, che mantenga il figlio ma che i non dia manco un euro ad una ragazza che ha dimostrato di essere di quella fattura.


----------



## luca (25 Marzo 2010)

buongiorno,
premetto che scrivo e leggo da cellulare,quindi perdonate errori di sintassi e quant'altro...
allora,vediamo di rispondere un pò a tutti sperando di focalizzare meglio gli eventi che,l'epilogo non l'hanno ancora raggiunto....:

ELIADE
il test di paternità lo devo ancora fare,la confessione sulla durata è recente(questa coerenza da parte sua mi fa pensare bene che sia mio il figlio e anche i ricordi......),ma è un passo obbligato a questo punto!!

GIOBBE
mi parli di andare a vivere nella casa che ho comprato(lei sembrava felicissima,al rogito col pancione,sceglieva mobili mattoni poi la sera commentava il tutto al pdm,io invece ero si felice,ma sono stato sempre contrario a comprare ed investire il mio midollo-perchè così è stato-in provincia lontano da dove lavoro,lontano dal capoluogo dove ho sempre creduto che mio figlio avrebbe potuto avere + opportunità,solo perchè doveva stare vicina ai genitori che ci avrebbero aiutato con il piccolo),ma a parte che ogni volta che ci entro mi si stringe il cuore e che per problemi del costruttore non è ancora agibile(dovrei adire legalmente,ma a fatica riesco ad andare a lavoro ogni giorno),data la mia situazione affettiva(sono ancora innamorato)e familiare(il bimbo)sarebbe come lasciarle sempre la porta aperta.su questo punto sono molto perplesso.

GRANDE82
sul concetto di madre...:sono d'accordo sul fatto che come donna(attenzione ai concetti di madre e donna),con ogni probabilità per il bimbo ci sia amore,ma secondo me,una madre che si comporta così(lei non ha molti rimorsi perchè nella sua mai rivelata immaturità, è convinta si di aver sbagliato,ma di non aver fatto una porcata perchè è sinceramente innamorata,al chè io ribatto che questo può essere avvenuto in seguito, ma all'inizio,quando i due si sono uniti per le prime volte,ci doveva essere solo attrazione fisica,quindi porcata),che si fa trasportare sino a questo punto,che ignora il rapporto padre-figlio,e anche madre-figlio,che inevitabilmente va a modificare(viviamo al sud e per quanto ne possiamo voler parlare,mio figlio è destinato ad essere sempre un figlio di .....,e sono convinto che quando sarà abbastanza grande,quando verrà indottrinato da questa cultura lui per primo punterà il dito)il figlio non lo ama davvero o quanto meno in questi anni(fondamentali...parliamo del momento  + bello per una famiglia,no?la nascita di un figlio)lo ha messo da parte.

la parte legale....e rispondo anche a DANIELE:sia chiara una volta per tutte...per quanto concerne i figli..la famiglia di fatto è equiparata alla famiglia canonica(come è giusto che sia),solo che la legge davvero non considera gli uomini all'altezza o meglio non li considera proprio,non avrò mai l'affidamento escusivo,mi devo rassegnare al fatto che mio figlio,in prospettiva, abbia un altro padre oltre me, e se non ci fossero stati problemi col costruttore,adesso loro sarebbero dovuti rimanere in casa mia con visite del pdm o anche soggiorno di quest'ultimo,presso il posto per cui,in visione di un progetto nel quale ho profondamente creduto,ho dedicato fino all'ultima risorsa!!!!!(sono freddo e razionale su questo punto,ma tralasciando la cultura  nord-sud e le str..... sulle vedute aperte,non stupiamoci-io stesso me ne rendo conto solo ora-quando sentiamo delle sempre + frequenti tragedie).
E ancora con DANIELE è vero,io ho subito un danno inquantificabile,casa,lavoro(avevo grandi prospettive lavoravo al nord,ho rinunciato a tutto per il suo progetto che poi è diventato il mio),figlio ecc ecc...,e non c'è giustizia terrena,nemmeno la vendetta,che mi produca un risarcimento per questo.Purtroppo data l'età del bimbo,il mio lavoro e le mie risorse non potrei optare per il congiunto con domiciliazione del piccolo presso di me.

PERSA
quello che tu mi dici è molto delicato,(il test devo ancora farlo e per legge se entro 1 anno dall'avvenuta conoscenza della non paternità non ci si oppone con un disconoscimento formale,la paternità rimane tua a vita..quindi come mantenimento anche molto oltre il compimento del 30simo anno.....)al bambino voglio un bene dell'anima,ma non navigo nell'oro..anzi...,spero risulti che sia davvero mio figlio........

ALLE DONNE E MADRI DEL FORUM
Premettendo,che dati i concetti molto delicati,non ho la possibilità di confrontarmi e che capisco bene che alcune cose rimangano nelle famiglie(i panni sporchi),ma io,in tutta onestà(e non sono uno sprovveduto) certe cose non le avevo mai sentite....;voi, come giudicate il comportamento di questa ragazza...,nello specifico se vi poteste immedesimare,col bimbo al seno,avreste potuto mai praticare una trama simile...io come uomo,NO(e credo non sia una questione di mentalità)


----------



## luca (25 Marzo 2010)

scusate ho copiato 2 volte lo stesso testo....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2010)

luca ha detto:


> scusate ho copiato 2 volte lo stesso testo....


 Edita e taglia la parte raddoppiata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2010)

Io capisco che tu sia, più che giustamente ferito e disgustato, ma io non credo che in questa situazione sia utile capire lei e dare un giudizio sul suo comportamento.
Io ero talmente presa dai figli che mai avrei potuto... ma io sono io.
Non mi sembra accettabile pensare di rifiutare un bambino per non impegnarti economicamente.
Comunque il test dovrai farlo per non tenerti il tarlo.


----------



## Daniele (25 Marzo 2010)

Persa, ovviamente se il figlio non risultasse suo (e spero per lui di no) secondo me dovrebbe non accettarne la paternità, in fondo in questo caso il bimbo avrebbe un vero padre e sarebbe il pdm e scusate saranno anche cavoli suoi. Ovvio che lui potrebbe volergli bene lo stesso al bambino, ma non sarebbe obbligato per legge a mantenerlo, solo per sua volontà! Devo però dire che è stata una fortuna che la casa non fosse finita e sono sempre più triste per il fatto che un papà valga così poco per la legge italiana, solo per dare i soldi è buono, oscena visione di uno stato davvero provinciale. La mamma è importante si, ma ci sono madri che anche se amano il proprio figlio o figlia per loro limitazione personale non valgono una cicca il padre, casi magari rari, ma esistono e quindi ogni caso dovrebbe essere valutato in questa condizione.
Comunque sperando che il figlio sia tuo, hai scritto una cosa erronea, che lui avrebbe allora dopo due padri...e no, il padre sei tu e soltanto tu, dovrai mantenerlo tu ma allo stesso tempo l'altro non avrà il diritto di spaccarti le palle sulla educazione che tu vorrai dare, sarà nella tua persona la capacità di dare all'altro delle libertà in questione.


----------



## Eliade (26 Marzo 2010)

luca ha detto:


> ELIADE
> il test di paternità lo devo ancora fare,la confessione sulla durata è recente(questa coerenza da parte sua mi fa pensare bene che sia mio il figlio e anche i ricordi......),ma è un passo obbligato a questo punto!!
> 
> 
> solo che la legge davvero non considera gli uomini all'altezza o meglio non li considera proprio,non avrò mai l'affidamento escusivo,mi devo rassegnare al fatto che mio figlio,in prospettiva,


 Concordo per il test del DNS.
Per quanto riguarda l'affidamento, esclusivo sono d'accordo, non te lo concederanno mai...ma almeno chiedi i tempi paritari, questo puoi farlo! Sai cosa sono?


----------



## luca (26 Marzo 2010)

no non so cosa siano esattamente....immagino una gestione totale del bimbo in modo da dimezzare il mantenimento visto che ci si accolla le spese


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2010)

Luca, non so cosa sia ma penso che sia l'affido congiunto a parità di tempi...quindi penso che le spese siano paritarie e quindi ogniuno metterebbe il proprio per il mantenimento del figlio. Scusa ma perchè tu dai per scontato che devi versare il mantenimento? Come siete messi entrambi a soldi?


----------



## Eliade (26 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Luca, non so cosa sia ma penso che sia l'affido congiunto a parità di tempi...quindi penso che le spese siano paritarie e quindi ogniuno metterebbe il proprio per il mantenimento del figlio. Scusa ma perchè tu dai per scontato che devi versare il mantenimento? Come siete messi entrambi a soldi?


 Esatto Daninele. 
Significano che il bambino deve passare lo stesso tempo con madre e padre. 
Ti riporto una frase che spiega bene:
.......le pronunce che hanno disposto la *residenza alternata dei figli presso le abitazioni dei genitori* (Trib. Chieti, 28 giugno 2006) e l’affidamento del figlio ad entrambi i genitori *con paritaria ripartizione dei tem¬pi di permanenza* presso ciascuno di essi *i primi tre giorni della settimana con la madre* e *gli altri tre con il padre*, *alternando le domeniche*. (Trib. Catania, 12 luglio 2006, n. 2597).....


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2010)

Questo è equo e giusto! Ovviamente non in questo caso, ma di più credo che lui non possa ottenere. In questo modo lei non potrebbe neppure puntare molto sul mantenimento.


----------



## Eliade (26 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Questo è equo e giusto! Ovviamente non in questo caso, ma di più credo che lui non possa ottenere. In questo modo lei non potrebbe neppure puntare molto sul mantenimento.


 E a lui cosa importa?
Lui deve solo battersi per suo figlio, se crede che questo sia giusto...deve dimostrare al giudice di:
1)Voler occuparsi di suo figlio.
2) Di poterlo fare psicologicamente e materialmente (ergo metti a posto casa tua, con la stanzetta del bimbo e tutti i comfort possibili, ecc...).
3) Dimostrare al figlio di voler e poter essere suo padre, lui deve esserci.
Deve diventare un mammo praticamente
Quello che fa e vuole lei...è del tutto insignificante. 
Non vuole darti i tempi paritari? Bene...che sia lei a spiegarlo al giudice, mica tu. E' lei che non vuole, quindi spetteranno a lei le motivazioni...nel caso.
vuole darti i tempi paritari? Beeeeene, approfittane!

Un giudice non prenderebbe negativamente questa scelta (credo), potrebbe ritenerla prematura vista l'età del bambino, in ogni caso proponi contemporaneamente un'alternativa: con giorni e week-end *stabiliti* o potresti rischiare, trovando un giudice un po' svogliato, che rimanderebbe a voi l'organizzazione delle visite: ergo lascerebbe alla madre la decisione di quando e come fartelo vedere, mentre con giorni, ore e week end stabiliti non può opporsi...e nel caso puoi ricorrere alle forze dell'ordine! 

Ricordati sempre una cosa, non lasciare mai nulla al caso, fai mettere per iscritto tutto, firmato e depositato! Che sia tutto regolamentato!!!


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2010)

Credo che per avere i tempi paritari credo non ci siano problemi, in effetti tu ddovresti essere un padre perfetto sotto tutti gli aspetti, presente e via. Non fare però l'errore di molti uomini di voler solo versare il mantenimento alla donna per il figli e vederlo poco, tu devi essere presente anche per fare in modo che non sia persino lui la persona maschile che vede di più, se no rischierebbe di venire su pezzo di merda come il tizio


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2010)

*brainstorm*

Ieri sera tardi, nel lettone con mia figlia di 10 anni, le ho chiesto con chi vorrebbe stare se papà e mamma decidessero di abitare in case diverse, dato che abbiamo la fortuna di possedere due abitazioni.

Mi ha risposto la mamma, perchè ci sono un mucchio di cose che un papà non capisce. Un mucchio di cose per cui solo la mamma ha le parole e le azioni più adatte.

Poi ha detto, ma se non c'è la mamma, cosa credi? Torna buono il papà, che è ottimo per altre cose.

Quindi un conto sono le leggi.
Un conto sono le responsabilità.
Un conto il rendersi conto di essere ANCHE un genitore e non solo una persona.
Un conto è ascoltare le aspirazioni dei figli.

Ma io sento poco ste cose, a 10 anni, non avrei voluto stare nè con l'uno nè con l'altro, ma solo per i cazzi miei.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ieri sera tardi, nel lettone con mia figlia di 10 anni, le ho chiesto con chi vorrebbe stare se papà e mamma decidessero di abitare in case diverse, dato che abbiamo la fortuna di possedere due abitazioni.
> 
> Mi ha risposto la mamma, perchè ci sono un mucchio di cose che un papà non capisce. Un mucchio di cose per cui solo la mamma ha le parole e le azioni più adatte.
> 
> ...


 Mi auguro spesso che tu sia un personaggio o che tu a volte lo creda e che le cose che scrivi siano solo invenzioni.
Temo però che se non tu, ci siano persone capaci di caricare di tale peso e angoscia dei bambini.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi auguro spesso che tu sia un personaggio o che tu a volte lo creda e che le cose che scrivi siano solo invenzioni.
> Temo però che se non tu, ci siano persone capaci di caricare di tale peso e angoscia dei bambini.


Infatti, io a dieci anni, trovai uno spiraglio e mi trassi d'impaccio, da una situazione angosciante. Che ne pensi?

http://www.diariodifamiglia.rai.it/det_casi_sesta_edizione_intere.asp?idp=18


----------



## luca (27 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Luca, non so cosa sia ma penso che sia l'affido congiunto a parità di tempi...quindi penso che le spese siano paritarie e quindi ogniuno metterebbe il proprio per il mantenimento del figlio. Scusa ma perchè tu dai per scontato che devi versare il mantenimento? Come siete messi entrambi a soldi?


il mantenimento lo devo versare perchè lei ha un part-time(potrebbe chiedere il full time ma a questo punto non so cosa siameglio per il piccolo)
in soldoni per il momento,io guadagno sui 1500 a cui devo aggiungere il valore patrimoniale dell'immobile,lei sui 700,l'avvocato mi ha detto che molto dipende dal giudice che avrò innanzi(se dovesse essere una donna per esempio e sono parole sue,l'assegno potrebbe arrivare anche a 600€-per carità...sacrosanti...ma per il bimbo oggi si spendono si e no 300€ al mese-nella migliore 450€),al tutto aggiungo 500 eur di mutuox10 anni,ed eccomi qui pezzente a 35 anni.....

VI RENDETE CONTO.......nella peggiore delle ipotesi dovrei campare con 400€ al mese fino ai 45 anni.....E NON SONO SPOSATO....come sono fortunato..?!?!!

se aggiungiamo che lavoro 8 ore al giorno che nonostante la casa con quello che mi rimane difficilmente potrei permettermi di vivere da solo-altro che arredi e camerette- e che quindi la gestione paritaria sarebbe praticamente una chimera ho risposto praticamente a tutti...(PERSA in primis).

VIVA LA FAMIGLIA


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2010)

luca ha detto:


> il mantenimento lo devo versare perchè lei ha un part-time(potrebbe chiedere il full time ma a questo punto non so cosa siameglio per il piccolo)
> in soldoni per il momento,io guadagno sui 1500 a cui devo aggiungere il valore patrimoniale dell'immobile,lei sui 700,l'avvocato mi ha detto che molto dipende dal giudice che avrò innanzi(se dovesse essere una donna per esempio e sono parole sue,l'assegno potrebbe arrivare anche a 600€-per carità...sacrosanti...ma per il bimbo oggi si spendono si e no 300€ al mese-nella migliore 450€),al tutto aggiungo 500 eur di mutuox10 anni,ed eccomi qui pezzente a 35 anni.....
> 
> VI RENDETE CONTO.......nella peggiore delle ipotesi dovrei campare con 400€ al mese fino ai 45 anni.....E NON SONO SPOSATO....come sono fortunato..?!?!!
> ...


Già! Guarda qui:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKvHdfWwhYQ

e qui:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivJ9KFLxJgI


----------



## Daniele (27 Marzo 2010)

Luca, che dire, dona la casa ai tuoi genitori, prendi arm e bagagli e scappa all'estero. Lo so è figlio tuo, ma per colpa di una debolezza di lei tu debba vivere come un pezzente non è giusto.
Vai a vivere via, scappa, lo dico per te. Se la vedrà la tua donzelletta ed il suo amorino, in fin dei conti peer uno sbaglio altrui non devi tu stare a pagare. 
O chiedi l'affidamento completo o scappa via e non farti più trovare, meriti di rifarti una vita tu, lei si vedrà, in fondo ha sbagliato lei stessa, no?


----------



## Eliade (27 Marzo 2010)

luca ha detto:


> il mantenimento lo devo versare perchè lei ha un part-time(potrebbe chiedere il full time ma a questo punto non so cosa siameglio per il piccolo)
> in soldoni per il momento,io guadagno sui 1500 a cui devo aggiungere il valore patrimoniale dell'immobile,lei sui 700,l'avvocato mi ha detto che molto dipende dal giudice che avrò innanzi(se dovesse essere una donna per esempio e sono parole sue,l'assegno potrebbe arrivare anche a 600€-per carità...sacrosanti...ma per il bimbo oggi si spendono si e no 300€ al mese-nella migliore 450€),al tutto aggiungo 500 eur di mutuox10 anni,ed eccomi qui pezzente a 35 anni.....
> 
> VI RENDETE CONTO.......nella peggiore delle ipotesi dovrei campare con 400€ al mese fino ai 45 anni.....E NON SONO SPOSATO....come sono fortunato..?!?!!
> ...


 Ma guarda che infatti è assurdo! Ma non esiste che devi mantenere la ex convivente...e poi scusa...ma perchè dovete andare da un giudice se non siete sposati???
Avrei capito il giudice minorile...ma che avete da regolamentare voi due???
No scusa eh ma con i tempi paritari a lei non versi una lira per il mantenimento ne suo ne del bambino. 
Lei alza il sederino e si prende il tempo pieno a lavoro, visto che *l'età per lavorare ce l'ha TUTTA* e tu ti prendi le tue responsabilità come padre.
Ehhh lavori 8 ore al giorno, ci sono migliaia di coppie e singoli con figli che lavorano molto di più, eppure...
Ma scusa quando non ci state a casa...chi si occupa del bimbo???
Oltretutto il bimbo ha 3 anni, a settembre potete anche prendere in considerazione l'asilo nido o credo già l'asilo...e non dirmi che non vuoi, o che preferisci stia con la madre....
Il bimbo all'asilo che familiarizza con gli altri bimbi, lei si prende il tempo pieno così tu non le versi nulla, tu non diventi pezzente a 35 anni e ti godi tuo figlio (sempre ammesso che sia tuo) nei giorni che ti spettano.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti, io a dieci anni, trovai uno spiraglio e mi trassi d'impaccio, da una situazione angosciante. Che ne pensi?
> 
> http://www.diariodifamiglia.rai.it/det_casi_sesta_edizione_intere.asp?idp=18


 Penso che non capisco come tu possa credere di poter aver preso delle decisioni a un'età in cui è impossibile prenderle legalmente, a parte comprare le figurine.
Della trasmissione (un filino troppo "tradizionalista-cattolica" per i miei gusti) penso bene. I casi recitati non sono realizzati benissimo. E' chiaro che chi fa carico ai figli di cose troppo pesanti per la loro età fa male sia che sia il padre sia la madre.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Marzo 2010)

luca ha detto:


> il mantenimento lo devo versare perchè lei ha un part-time(potrebbe chiedere il full time ma a questo punto non so cosa siameglio per il piccolo)
> in soldoni per il momento,io guadagno sui 1500 a cui devo aggiungere il valore patrimoniale dell'immobile,lei sui 700,l'avvocato mi ha detto che molto dipende dal giudice che avrò innanzi(se dovesse essere una donna per esempio e sono parole sue,l'assegno potrebbe arrivare anche a 600€-per carità...sacrosanti...ma per il bimbo oggi si spendono si e no 300€ al mese-nella migliore 450€),al tutto aggiungo 500 eur di mutuox10 anni,ed eccomi qui pezzente a 35 anni.....
> 
> VI RENDETE CONTO.......nella peggiore delle ipotesi dovrei campare con 400€ al mese fino ai 45 anni.....E NON SONO SPOSATO....come sono fortunato..?!?!!
> ...





Eliade ha detto:


> Ma guarda che infatti è assurdo! Ma non esiste che devi mantenere la ex convivente...e poi scusa...ma perchè dovete andare da un giudice se non siete sposati???
> Avrei capito il giudice minorile...ma che avete da regolamentare voi due???
> No scusa eh ma con i tempi paritari a lei non versi una lira per il mantenimento ne suo ne del bambino.
> Lei alza il sederino e si prende il tempo pieno a lavoro, visto che *l'età per lavorare ce l'ha TUTTA* e tu ti prendi le tue responsabilità come padre.
> ...


 Concordo con Eliade.
Aggiungo però che (a mio parere) i tempi paritari sono un'aberrazione che toglie a un bambino punti di riferimento importanti. Ma non è che se venisse tenuto in tempi paritari non costerebbe nulla quindi il costo del mantenimento, in due case o in una, dovrebbe essere equivalente.
luca parli di cifre assolutamente assurde per un bambino di quell'età.


----------



## Daniele (27 Marzo 2010)

I tempi paritari sono una necessità in questo caso Persa, lui non può avere l'affidamento completo ed è quindi la cosa che più si avvicina. Luca, non farti prendere per il sedere sono troppi soldi per un bimbo e tu non devi nulla alla tua ex, anzi, forse sarebbe lei che dovrebbe a te qualcosa in assurdo.
Non farti mettere sotto assolutamente, perchè se davvero finissi a fare la vita da pezzente alla fine tu non vivresti più...e lei si!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Penso che non capisco come tu possa credere di poter aver preso delle decisioni a un'età in cui è impossibile prenderle legalmente, a parte comprare le figurine.
> Della trasmissione (un filino troppo "tradizionalista-cattolica" per i miei gusti) penso bene. I casi recitati non sono realizzati benissimo. E' chiaro che chi fa carico ai figli di cose troppo pesanti per la loro età fa male sia che sia il padre sia la madre.


Sono entrato in seminario, mia cara, e ai miei tempi eravamo 65 ragazzi, con scuola interna, LEGALMENTE riconosciuta ( paritaria).
Oh certo se la rai non fa quello che dici tu...
Se posso chiedere, che immagine hai saputo donare ai tuoi figli, del loro padre? Tanto per sapere.

La madre è determinante.
La madre "insegna" ai figli a voler bene al loro padre.
Oppure insegna loro, che il loro padre è un coglione.

Ti devo fornire anche l'album con le figurine di noi seminaristi? per caso?

Luglio finita la quinta, campo scuola
Settembre della prima media, entrato.
Ti basta?

E se devo dirvela tutta, gli anni delle medie, sono stati i più sereni della mia vita. Provare per credere.


----------



## Anna A (27 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo con Eliade.
> Aggiungo però che (a mio parere) i* tempi paritari sono un'aberrazione che toglie a un bambino punti di riferimento importanti*. Ma non è che se venisse tenuto in tempi paritari non costerebbe nulla quindi il costo del mantenimento, in due case o in una, dovrebbe essere equivalente.
> luca parli di cifre assolutamente assurde per un bambino di quell'età.


i punti di riferimento importanti, semmai, era l'esclusivo a toglierli.


----------



## Anna A (27 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton;22891[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Sono entrato in seminario[/B], mia cara, e ai miei tempi eravamo 65 ragazzi, con scuola interna, LEGALMENTE riconosciuta ( paritaria).
> Oh certo se la rai non fa quello che dici tu...
> Se posso chiedere, che immagine hai saputo donare ai tuoi figli, del loro padre? Tanto per sapere.
> 
> ...


 
e mo' fai il "missionario"...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e mo' fai il "missionario"...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Fui cacciato a sedici anni per questioni di donne. Con quella ragazza combattei dal 1982, al 2001. Pensa, persieritrovati, convivemmo anche un anno a Bologna, fu poi la mia testimone di nozze. Lei si sposò, si separò, casini insomma...sempre e solo casini...

Ma se oggi che sono vecchio e stanco, ripenso a certe cose di lei, eheheheheeh...mi si rimescolano gli ormoni.

Era davvero una brava ragazza!

Ora sono solo un povero frate cercatore,
fatemi la carità d'un po' d'amore.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo con Eliade.
> Aggiungo però che (a mio parere) i tempi paritari sono un'aberrazione che toglie a un bambino punti di riferimento importanti. Ma non è che se venisse tenuto in tempi paritari non costerebbe nulla quindi il costo del mantenimento, in due case o in una, dovrebbe essere equivalente.
> luca parli di cifre assolutamente assurde per un bambino di quell'età.


Vivere in due case costa il doppio.
Parliamo del riscaldamento?
Dell'energia elettrica?
Come mai oggi in tempi di vacche magre, vivere da single è un lusso di pochi, e assistiamo a figure professionali come che so, le maestre di scuola elementare che si trasferiscono per lavoro, si accontentano di dividere appartamenti con colleghe?

Poi per me è IMPOSSIBILE quantificare il costo di un figlio.
E se si ammala?
Come quantificare che so le spese, per medicine, per occhiali, dentista...ecc...?

Poi per esempio, mia moglie non ha mai allattato, io so che salasso fu il latte in polvere...

Poi proviamo: se viviamo in due appartamenti diversi sullo stesso stabile, le spese condominiali diventano il doppio.

Mantenere due automobili, costa di più che non mantenerne una.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono entrato in seminario, mia cara, e ai miei tempi eravamo 65 ragazzi, con scuola interna, LEGALMENTE riconosciuta ( paritaria).
> Oh certo se la rai non fa quello che dici tu...
> Se posso chiedere, che immagine hai saputo donare ai tuoi figli, del loro padre? Tanto per sapere.
> 
> ...


 Tu in seminario ci sei entrato perché qualcuno che aveva la potestà su di te ti ci ha fatto entrare.
Perché tu condividi l'impostazione cattolica della famiglia e quella tradizionale dei ruoli genitoriali??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Ti chiami pure silvio? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Mio marito ha fatto tutto da solo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> i punti di riferimento importanti, semmai, era l'esclusivo a toglierli.


Non ho parlato proponendo l'affidamento esclusivo, ma di non far saltellare un bambino da una casa all'altra come un pacchetto, rendendogli difficile avere da piccolo riferimenti spaziali e poi amicali.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vivere in due case costa il doppio.
> Parliamo del riscaldamento?
> Dell'energia elettrica?
> Come mai oggi in tempi di vacche magre, vivere da single è un lusso di pochi, e assistiamo a figure professionali come che so, le maestre di scuola elementare che si trasferiscono per lavoro, si accontentano di dividere appartamenti con colleghe?
> ...


 Mi sono spiegata male, evidentemente.
Posto due genitori separati se il bambino sta esclusivamente con un genitori avrà un costo 100 che dovrà essere coperto per metà dal genitore non convivente. Se vive in tempo pari da i due genitori costerà a ognuno 50.
Immagino i problemi per decidere chi compra le magliette e chi le mutande...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu in seminario ci sei entrato perché qualcuno che aveva la potestà su di te ti ci ha fatto entrare.
> Perché tu condividi l'impostazione cattolica della famiglia e quella tradizionale dei ruoli genitoriali??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Ti chiami pure silvio? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Mio marito ha fatto tutto da solo.


Povero il marito tuo!
Donna Persa, si sa non perdona.
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Povero il marito tuo!
> Donna Persa, si sa non perdona.
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Lascia stare..va.
Che non hai elementi per poterti permettere un giudizio del genere.


----------



## Anna A (27 Marzo 2010)

*eh*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Fui cacciato a sedici anni per questioni di donne. Con quella ragazza combattei dal 1982, al 2001. Pensa, persieritrovati, convivemmo anche un anno a Bologna, fu poi la mia testimone di nozze. Lei si sposò, si separò, casini insomma...sempre e solo casini...
> 
> Ma se oggi che sono vecchio e stanco, ripenso a certe cose di lei, eheheheheeh...mi si rimescolano gli ormoni.
> 
> ...


scartato:aereo:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lascia stare..va.
> Che non hai elementi per poterti permettere un giudizio del genere.



Non è un giudizio, mia cara, 
Ma solo una spiacevolissima sensazione.
Ed è una sensazione perchè nulla so di te, ma così mi appari.
Una che proprio non ne vuol più sapere degli uomini, solo perchè, suo marito si è permesso di comportarsi in un certo modo.
Temo perfino che tu mi detesti tanto, perchè sotto sotto te lo ricordo.
E non so che farci.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> scartato:aereo:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Eliade (27 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vivere in due case costa il doppio.
> Parliamo del riscaldamento?
> Dell'energia elettrica?
> Come mai oggi in tempi di vacche magre, vivere da single è un lusso di pochi, e assistiamo a figure professionali come che so, le maestre di scuola elementare che si trasferiscono per lavoro, si accontentano di dividere appartamenti con colleghe?


 Guarda che quando due genitori si separano è automatico avere due case. Tu sei fortunato che hai due case di proprietà...ma chi non ce l'ha?
Riscaldamento, energia elettrica, ecc...ma perchè se andasse a vivere da solo non le pagherebbe? 
E chi rimane vedovo/a come fa a mantenere i figli da solo?
Vivere in due case costerebbe il doppio se fosse una sola persona a doverne mantenere: come accadrebbe se lui dovesse passare il mantenimento alla ex&figlio e in più vivere in una casa sua. Ecco perchè molti padri tornano a casa dai genitori.
Con i tempi paritari ognuno paga il tempo per se.


Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho parlato proponendo l'affidamento esclusivo, ma di non far saltellare un bambino da una casa all'altra come un pacchetto, rendendogli difficile avere da piccolo riferimenti spaziali e poi amicali.


Ma guarda dipende tutto da come lo si abitua il bimbo. Certo se i genitori glielo fanno pesare e non glielo fanno vivere come un "gioco", è ovvio che diventa un pacco postale.
Se il bambino andasse a scuola, sarebbe più facile, il terzo giorno il padre va a prenderlo e lo porta a casa sua.
Ovvio il bimbo avrebbe due case, due camerette, ecc...Ma del resto i suoi genitori non sono pià insieme.
Riferimenti spaziali e amicali...i primi amici saranno quelli di scuola, che quasi sempre non li trovi nelli stesso quartiere tuo. Quindi i genitori dovranno sempre accompagnarlo dagli amici, alle feste, ecc...
Non vedo la differenza se un bimbo, in occasione di una festa, sia dal padre o dalla madre..sempre scarrozzarlo dovranno.


> La madre è determinante.
> La madre "insegna" ai figli a voler bene al loro padre.
> Oppure insegna loro, che il loro padre è un coglione.


Conte scusa ma questo è un pensiero decisamente antico.
Oggi sono sempre di più i padri che aiutano in casa e che si occupano dei figli! Ebbene si, oggi esistono anche i _mammi_...basta volerlo!


----------



## Anna A (27 Marzo 2010)

*sognae per fortuna è gratis*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Fui cacciato a sedici anni per questioni di donne. Con quella ragazza combattei dal 1982, al 2001. Pensa, persieritrovati, convivemmo anche un anno a Bologna, fu poi la mia testimone di nozze. Lei si sposò, si separò, casini insomma...sempre e solo casini...
> 
> *Ma se oggi che sono vecchio e stanco, ripenso a certe cose di lei, eheheheheeh...mi si rimescolano gli ormoni.*
> 
> ...


in friulano diciamo:la che no si rive si imagine.
che tradotto vuol dire: se non puoi avere quello che desideri, almeno immaginalo.:carneval:
yes.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Marzo 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Guarda che quando due genitori si separano è automatico avere due case. Tu sei fortunato che hai due case di proprietà...ma chi non ce l'ha?
> Riscaldamento, energia elettrica, ecc...ma perchè se andasse a vivere da solo non le pagherebbe?
> E chi rimane vedovo/a come fa a mantenere i figli da solo?
> Vivere in due case costerebbe il doppio se fosse una sola persona a doverne mantenere: come accadrebbe se lui dovesse passare il mantenimento alla ex&figlio e in più vivere in una casa sua. Ecco perchè molti padri tornano a casa dai genitori.
> ...


 Sì e una volta il quaderno è rimasto dal papà e una volta dalla mamma...
E perché mai i compagni di scuola non dovrebbero essere quelli del quartiere?


----------



## Eliade (27 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì e una volta il quaderno è rimasto dal papà e una volta dalla mamma...
> E perché mai i compagni di scuola non dovrebbero essere quelli del quartiere?


 Ma sarò l'unica...ma io solo alle elementari avevo i compagni di scuola vicino casa. Medie e superiori e università tutti lontani! 
In ogni caso c'è un calendario delle lezioni, ci si organizza prima ma se il quaderno lo si dimentica lo stesso, si scende e lo si va a prendere.
E se lo si è dimanticati la mattina e mamma e papà non possono portarlo a scuola, il genitore scrive una lettera giustifando il figlio con la maestra.


----------



## Daniele (27 Marzo 2010)

La soluzione perfetta se non si vuole spostare il figlio è che in questo caso la ragazza rinunci all'affidamento, cosa che reputo improbabile.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Guarda che quando due genitori si separano è automatico avere due case. Tu sei fortunato che hai due case di proprietà...ma chi non ce l'ha?
> Riscaldamento, energia elettrica, ecc...ma perchè se andasse a vivere da solo non le pagherebbe?
> E chi rimane vedovo/a come fa a mantenere i figli da solo?
> Vivere in due case costerebbe il doppio se fosse una sola persona a doverne mantenere: come accadrebbe se lui dovesse passare il mantenimento alla ex&figlio e in più vivere in una casa sua. Ecco perchè molti padri tornano a casa dai genitori.
> ...


Hai voglia, cavoli hai voglia! Parli molto bene eli! 
Preciso che io ho la mia casa, mia moglie la sua.
Poi per ragioni "moderne" con l'arrivo della figlia, tutta la mia famiglia si è riassestata, nel senso che io organizzo il mio lavoro in funzione di quello di mia moglie e viceversa. Sul pensiero antico, posso confermarti, che nel 75% dei casi, nel posto dove vivo io, le mogli mandano a quel paese il marito proprio perchè non le aiuta in casa, e non perchè le tradisce.
Quando si separano, salta sempre fuori la storia che avevano un altro: ma poi questo altro non si trova e vivono da sole. 
Sono sempre stati rarissimi i momenti in cui la mia famiglia era tutta riunita. Certo che esistono i mammi...se sapessi...poi da due mesi a sta parte. Dove vivo io, c'è anche quello che ti cogliona al supermercato dicendoti..." Ehi ti ha messo sotto la donna eh?". Dopo un anno ero io a dire a lui: " Ehi ti ha mandato a fare in culo la to dona eh?".
Hai voglia.:up:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> in friulano diciamo:la che no si rive si imagine.
> che tradotto vuol dire: se non puoi avere quello che desideri, almeno immaginalo.:carneval:
> yes.


Sono ricordi Anna...ricordi piacevoli...e ogni tanto mi dico, chissà che fine avrà fatto quella là.:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Marzo 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma sarò l'unica...ma io solo alle elementari avevo i compagni di scuola vicino casa. Medie e superiori e università tutti lontani!
> In ogni caso c'è un calendario delle lezioni, ci si organizza prima ma se il quaderno lo si dimentica lo stesso, si scende e lo si va a prendere.
> E se lo si è dimanticati la mattina e mamma e papà non possono portarlo a scuola, il genitore scrive una lettera giustifando il figlio con la maestra.


Le scuole elementari hanno un bacino d'utenza che si amplia alle medie (anche se i genitori possono scegliere altre scuole), bacino che non esiste per le superiori. Ma il problema dell'affido riguarda i più piccoli perché dopo devono essere ascoltati i ragazzi.
Certo che l'insegnante giustifica! Non è quello il problema!Il problema sono i bambini.


----------



## luca (28 Marzo 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma guarda che infatti è assurdo! Ma non esiste che devi mantenere la ex convivente...e poi scusa...ma perchè dovete andare da un giudice se non siete sposati???
> Avrei capito il giudice minorile...ma che avete da regolamentare voi due???
> nulla infatti...parlo proprio del giudice minorile...il mantenimento per mio figlio si attesterebbe tra i 600 e i 450€
> No scusa eh ma con i tempi paritari a lei non versi una lira per il mantenimento ne suo ne del bambino.
> ...


.


----------



## Daniele (28 Marzo 2010)

Luca, tu ti fai mettere i piedi in testa...cambia avvocato prima di tutto, se non è capace un poco di fare la voce grossa davvero cosa serve? Ad essere pagato? La gestione del figlio è anche tua, non pensare che non sia così e sinceramente tu devi metterti daccordo con lei sul fatto che deve andare a lavorare a tempo pieno, perchè tu non "PUOI" permetterti di mantenere assegni del genere che dovete fare giustamente a metà!


----------



## Eliade (28 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le scuole elementari hanno un bacino d'utenza che si amplia alle medie (anche se i genitori possono scegliere altre scuole), bacino che non esiste per le superiori. Ma il problema dell'affido riguarda i più piccoli perché dopo devono essere ascoltati i ragazzi.
> Certo che l'insegnante giustifica! Non è quello il problema!Il problema sono i bambini.


I bamini cosa? 
Credi davvero che ad un bimbo di circa 2 anni faccia differenza se giocare a casa del padre o della madre? 
Forse la prima volta, la seconda..ma alla terza il padre avrà imparato come distrarlo, come prenderlo...e anche lui avrà iniziato ad avere familiarità con i luoghi.
Se il problema fossero i bimbi, come dici, allora non si dovrebbero nemmeno mandari a scuola..non so tu, ma sia io che mio fratello (perchè ce lo portavo io i primi giorni) abbiamo pianto per ore all'asilo!
Entrare in un ambiente nuovo è sempre traumatico per un bimbo, in qualcunque situazione...poi ci si abitua.
Allora che fai? Non vai nemmeno a cena da amici, perchè il bimbo non vuole andarci (e di solito intimorito rimane sempre in braccio a mamma o papà)? Sta ai genitori a metterlo a proprio agio e a non sbottare con frasi del tipo: "e dai NOME, scendi un po', staccati..."...o no?
Secondo me ti fai troppi problemi da adulta, che ad un bambino poco importa.
Sono molto più versatili di quel che pensi, si abituano molto di più degli adulti. 
Io lo dico in base alla mia esperienza, l'ho fatto con mio fratello, mentre i miei avevano da fare.



Daniele ha detto:


> Luca, *tu ti fai mettere i piedi in testa*...cambia avvocato prima di tutto, se non è capace un poco di fare la voce grossa davvero cosa serve? Ad essere pagato? La gestione del figlio è anche tua, non pensare che non sia così e sinceramente tu devi metterti daccordo con lei sul fatto che deve andare a lavorare a tempo pieno, perchè tu non "PUOI" permetterti di mantenere assegni del genere che dovete fare giustamente a metà!


 Sinceramente quoto. La gestione del figlio è anche tua. Imponiti e basta, sia con la madre che con la nonna. Sti cavoli!


----------



## Daniele (28 Marzo 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sinceramente quoto. La gestione del figlio è anche tua. Imponiti e basta, sia con la madre che con la nonna. Sti cavoli!


Luca, hai più diritti della nonna e pari diritti della madre, se la madre di lei si proprone per tenere il figlioletto è solo alla tua ex che deve rendere conto delle sue fatiche, a te non deve importare nulla.
Anzi la nonna non può scegliere nulla se non c'è il tuo accordo, quindi fa l'uomo davvero e non quello che ti fannno credere che deve fare l'uomo (versare i soldi)


----------



## MK (28 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sono spiegata male, evidentemente.
> Posto due genitori separati se il bambino sta esclusivamente con un genitori avrà un costo 100 che dovrà essere coperto per metà dal genitore non convivente. Se vive in tempo pari da i due genitori costerà a ognuno 50.
> Immagino i problemi per decidere chi compra le magliette e chi le mutande...


Al di là del fatto che ovviamente la residenza del figlio sarà in UNA delle due abitazioni. Trovo la legge sull'affido congiunto giustissima, anche se limita entrambi i genitori a vivere in case vicine. Per quanto riguarda i costi so che a Milano ad esempio si stanno concretizzando progetti di abitazioni ad affitto calmierato proprio per venire incontro alle esigenze economiche dei padri. Sulle magliette e le mutande non vedo dove possa esserci il problema, due case due camerette due armadi ben forniti. Certo per alcuni padri può diventare difficile la gestione (gli asili chiudono massimo alle 18, non si possono fare straordinari in ufficio ad esempio o bisogna trovare una babysitter, ma come se la cavano le madri se la possono cavare i padri).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Marzo 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> I bamini cosa?
> Credi davvero che ad un bimbo di circa 2 anni faccia differenza se giocare a casa del padre o della madre?
> Forse la prima volta, la seconda..ma alla terza il padre avrà imparato come distrarlo, come prenderlo...e anche lui avrà iniziato ad avere familiarità con i luoghi.
> Se il problema fossero i bimbi, come dici, allora non si dovrebbero nemmeno mandari a scuola..non so tu, ma sia io che mio fratello (perchè ce lo portavo io i primi giorni) abbiamo pianto per ore all'asilo!
> ...


Certo i bambini si abituano a tutto.
Ma non si dica che li si sottopone a certe cose per diffendere un loro diritto, quando è per esigenze adulte. Poi ogni esperienza è formativa.
Una separazione non è proprio quello che si auspica quando si mette al mondo un bambino.
Comunque prima hai argomentato parlando di età delle medie e superiori e addirittura università, ora che a due anni "non capiscono niente" e "piangono sempre e comunque" e "si abituano a tutto".
Tu ti basi sulla tua esperienza io riferisco della mia che si basa su numeri decisamente superiori, oltre che fondata su conoscenze teoriche.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Al di là del fatto che ovviamente la residenza del figlio sarà in UNA delle due abitazioni. Trovo la legge sull'affido congiunto giustissima, anche se limita entrambi i genitori a vivere in case vicine. Per quanto riguarda i costi so che a Milano ad esempio si stanno concretizzando progetti di abitazioni ad affitto calmierato proprio per venire incontro alle esigenze economiche dei padri. Sulle magliette e le mutande non vedo dove possa esserci il problema, due case due camerette due armadi ben forniti. Certo per alcuni padri può diventare difficile la gestione (gli asili chiudono massimo alle 18, non si possono fare straordinari in ufficio ad esempio o bisogna trovare una babysitter, ma come se la cavano le madri se la possono cavare i padri).


Certo che l'affido congiunto è giusto ...sempre che il padre davvero voglia e sia in grado di fare il padre. Troppi si sottraggono, ma questo è sempre accaduto. La legge riconosce un diritto del figlio e qualunque scelta dovrà essere fatta tenendo conto di questo.

Nello specifico mi sembra si stia parlando dei diritti di Luca, invece, che è soprattutto preoccupato di quanto gli costerà e di verificare se il figlio è suo, nella speranza che non lo sia per evitarlo.


----------



## MK (28 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nello specifico mi sembra si stia parlando dei diritti di Luca, invece, che è soprattutto preoccupato di quanto gli costerà e di verificare se il figlio è suo, nella speranza che non lo sia per evitarlo.


Se il figlio è suo è giusto che lo mantenga, economicamente e affettivamente.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo che l'affido congiunto è giusto ...sempre che il padre davvero voglia e sia in grado di fare il padre. Troppi si sottraggono, ma questo è sempre accaduto. La legge riconosce un diritto del figlio e qualunque scelta dovrà essere fatta tenendo conto di questo.
> 
> Nello specifico mi sembra si stia parlando dei diritti di Luca, invece, che è soprattutto preoccupato di quanto gli costerà e di verificare se il figlio è suo, nella speranza che non lo sia per evitarlo.


Parliamo un po' delle madri che non permettono ai padri di fare i padri?
Magari gettando tanta di quella merda addosso alla figura paterna?
Insegnando ai figli: " Eh si, il papà è prorpio na merda di uomo, infatti ha tradito mammina!".

Mammina ha dovuto allontanarlo, per il vostro bene.

Troppi si sottraggono, ma tanti, credimi, s'incazzano e rivendicano i loro diritti, che mica si è tutti qua, schiavi della moglie. Ok?

Noi maschi, non siamo tutti dei molluschi invertebrati, e credimi, qualche volta con un bel ceffone assestato...si fa rigar dritto la moglie, quando parla troppo a sproposito.


----------



## Daniele (28 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Se il figlio è suo è giusto che lo mantenga, economicamente e affettivamente.


E se il figlio è dell'altro è giusto che lo mantenga l'altro. Scusate, cornuto e mazziato no! In questo caso Luca avrebbe diritto ad un figlio suo, non essere chi fornisce i soldi per un figlio che è di un altro e che comunque magari verrà educato dall'altro, perchè un conto è la legge ed un conto è il fatto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Parliamo un po' delle madri che non permettono ai padri di fare i padri?
> Magari gettando tanta di quella merda addosso alla figura paterna?
> Insegnando ai figli: " Eh si, il papà è prorpio na merda di uomo, infatti ha tradito mammina!".
> 
> ...


Questo l'hai detto per provocare?
Me lo auguro.
Sarebbe sciocco, ma almeno non sarebbe un vergognoso incitamento alla violenza.
Oltrettutto è un'affermazione finale del tutto incoerente rispetto al contesto in cui ipotizzi padri come mariti traditori che non vedo dove potrebbero trovare pretesti per usare violenza sulla moglie? :nuke:


----------



## MK (28 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E se il figlio è dell'altro è giusto che lo mantenga l'altro. Scusate, cornuto e mazziato no! In questo caso Luca avrebbe diritto ad un figlio suo, non essere chi fornisce i soldi per un figlio che è di un altro e che comunque magari verrà educato dall'altro, perchè un conto è la legge ed un conto è il fatto.


Ok, ci sono anche casi di padri che sapendo di non essere i padri biologici provvedono (economicamente e affettivamente) ai figli biologici di altri uomini. E non parlo di adozioni. Dipende dai casi e dalle persone.


----------



## MK (28 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Parliamo un po' delle madri che non permettono ai padri di fare i padri?
> Magari gettando tanta di quella merda addosso alla figura paterna?
> Insegnando ai figli: " *Eh si, il papà è prorpio na merda di uomo, infatti ha tradito mammina!".*
> 
> ...


Queste madri sbagliano, soprattutto nei confronti dei propri figli, i padri lottano sì, mica tutti però. Sulla violenza l'ho sempre condannata e continuo a farlo. E continuerò.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ok, ci sono anche casi di padri che sapendo di non essere i padri biologici provvedono (economicamente e affettivamente) ai figli biologici di altri uomini. E non parlo di adozioni. Dipende dai casi e dalle persone.


Cavoli...cavoli...è istinto sai? Come fai quando vedi dei bambini, che cavoli si aggrappano a tutto pur di sopravvivere? Che ovunque trovano cose positive le assorbono?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Queste madri sbagliano, soprattutto nei confronti dei propri figli, i padri lottano sì, mica tutti però. Sulla violenza l'ho sempre condannata e continuo a farlo. E continuerò.


Quella violenza è figurata, ok? Parlo di quelle situazioni in cui una donna provoca all'inverosimile, ti strizza le palle, per vedere se sei un mollusco, o un uomo. Ok? E posso garantirti sul mio onore che dopo quella "sberla" senti che lei, accarezzandosi il volto ti dice, " Uhm, avevo proprio bisogno di verificare!". Mika, tutte le volte che mi sono mostrato debole e fragile, ho ricevuto in cambio solo disprezzo.

Farmi compatire da una donna, è la peggior cosa per me.

Che poi io veda donne a sprecare la loro vita, la loro energia ad accudire dei molluschi, questo è un altro paio di maniche.

L'amore femminile, come dedizione, ha risvolti inconcepibili per me.

Insomma tu continua a trattarmi male, dai oggi e dai domani, come mi sono innamorato, mi disamoro. E quando mi sono disamorato...uhm...mi sono disamorato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quella violenza è figurata, ok? Parlo di quelle situazioni in cui una donna provoca all'inverosimile, ti strizza le palle, per vedere se sei un mollusco, o un uomo. Ok? E posso garantirti sul mio onore che dopo quella "sberla" senti che lei, accarezzandosi il volto ti dice, " Uhm, avevo proprio bisogno di verificare!". Mika, tutte le volte che mi sono mostrato debole e fragile, ho ricevuto in cambio solo disprezzo.
> 
> *Farmi compatire da una donna, è la peggior cosa per me.*
> 
> ...


 E' quello che cerchi continuamente...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' quello che cerchi continuamente...


No, ti piacerebbe?
Dai Persa vieni al raduno, 
Che ne parliamo.

Spero che tu abbia una spalla su cui piangere quando sei nei guai.

Caso mai, io ho cercato alle volte di farmi consolare. 

E' ben diverso. Moooooolto diverso.

Ricordati che sono un finto ingenuo, ok? E ora mai i tuoi tentativi di farmi sempre passare per un idiota, attechiscono poco...

Pensa a me come ad una battaglia persa...ok?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No, ti piacerebbe?
> Dai Persa vieni al raduno,
> Che ne parliamo.
> 
> ...


Ma di che ti devi far consolare?
Non hai una spalla su cui piangere?
Io non faccio alcun tentativo ...fai tutto da solo...OK?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma di che ti devi far consolare?
> Non hai una spalla su cui piangere?
> Io non faccio alcun tentativo ...fai tutto da solo...OK?


Sono umano io.
Non sono solo razionalità come te, che mi sembri un pc, più che na donna.
Per fortuna ho una spalla su cui piangere e certi giorni penso che Dio me l'abbia mandata, perchè altrimenti sarei perito.


----------



## MK (28 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma tu continua a trattarmi male, dai oggi e dai domani, come mi sono innamorato, mi disamoro. E quando mi sono disamorato...uhm...mi sono disamorato.


Ok disamorati, senza schiaffoni però.


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2010)

*Esseri umani?*

Gia esseri umani imperfetti.....siam tutti esseri umani imperfetti...però cavolo quanto dà fastidio quando certi esseri umani"CIALTRONI"fanno pagare ad altri le proprie scelte fallaci ed egoistiche......:incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ok disamorati, senza schiaffoni però.


Ah perchè le stilettate che voi mandate con la linguaccia non sono schiaffoni eh? No eh? Non sei mai stata inviperita? Mai pentita per aver detto certe cose con un certo tono?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gia esseri umani imperfetti.....siam tutti esseri umani imperfetti...però cavolo quanto dà fastidio quando certi esseri umani"CIALTRONI"fanno pagare ad altri le proprie scelte fallaci ed egoistiche......:incazzato:


Ne so qualcosa.
Ma non bisogna mai perdersi d'animo.


----------



## Mari' (29 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah perchè le stilettate che voi mandate con la linguaccia non sono schiaffoni eh? No eh? Non sei mai stata inviperita? Mai pentita per aver detto certe cose con un certo tono?


Una mia amica diceva: 

Le parole sono importanti.  

Le parole esprimono concetti. 

I concetti sono il frutto del  pensiero. 

Se il pensiero e' distorto, i concetti sono distorti.


----------



## MK (29 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah perchè le stilettate che voi mandate con la linguaccia non sono schiaffoni eh? No eh? Non sei mai stata inviperita? Mai pentita per aver detto certe cose con un certo tono?


No   (inviperita sì hai voglia...).

Questa è una difesa che ho sentito dire più volte. Mai un uomo avrà il mio rispetto se usa la forza fisica su una donna o su un bambino.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> No  (inviperita sì hai voglia...).
> 
> *Questa è una difesa che ho sentito dire più volte*. Mai un uomo avrà il mio rispetto se usa la forza fisica su una donna o su un bambino.


 Argomentazione ripugnante.


----------



## MK (29 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Argomentazione ripugnante.


Lo so Persa, e continuerò a combatterla e a controbatterla.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Lo so Persa, e continuerò a combatterla e a controbatterla.


 :up:


----------



## luca (26 Aprile 2010)

*test del dna*

il vulcano islandese ha causato ritardi nella consegna dell'esito del test..........appena ricevuto....PROBABILITA' DI PATERNITA 99,983%;
un pò ci speravo...ma adesso ho la consapevolezza di aver perduto..e di essere alla mercè di una manica di cialtroni profittatori;posterò nuovi commenti ma adesso la testa mi scoppia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2010)

luca ha detto:


> il vulcano islandese ha causato ritardi nella consegna dell'esito del test..........appena ricevuto....PROBABILITA' DI PATERNITA 99,983%;
> un pò ci speravo...ma adesso ho la consapevolezza di aver perduto..e di essere alla mercè di una manica di cialtroni profittatori;posterò nuovi commenti ma adesso la testa mi scoppia...


 No sai di avere un figlio per il quale dovrai fare il tuo dovere, né più né meno.


----------



## Daniele (27 Aprile 2010)

Luca, sei padre e stop, ma non farti dissanguare dalla sanguisuga alla quale tu eri avvezzo appigliarti.


----------



## Eliade (1 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No sai di avere un figlio per il quale dovrai fare il tuo dovere, né più né meno.


 Quoto...:up:


----------



## Becco (3 Maggio 2010)

luca ha detto:


> il mantenimento lo devo versare perchè lei ha un part-time(potrebbe chiedere il full time ma a questo punto non so cosa siameglio per il piccolo)
> in soldoni per il momento,io guadagno sui 1500 a cui devo aggiungere il valore patrimoniale dell'immobile,lei sui 700,l'avvocato mi ha detto che molto dipende dal giudice che avrò innanzi(se dovesse essere una donna per esempio e sono parole sue,l'assegno potrebbe arrivare anche a 600€-per carità...sacrosanti...ma per il bimbo oggi si spendono si e no 300€ al mese-nella migliore 450€),al tutto aggiungo 500 eur di mutuox10 anni,ed eccomi qui pezzente a 35 anni.....
> 
> VI RENDETE CONTO.......nella peggiore delle ipotesi dovrei campare con 400€ al mese fino ai 45 anni.....E NON SONO SPOSATO....come sono fortunato..?!?!!
> ...


 
Entro in questa discussione da ignorante e disinformato (quindi abbiate pietà di me), perchè io non ho figli e non mi sono mai occupato di queste cose nonostante "na capa ec'cuorna" che mi ha fatto mia moglie.
Ma se c'è una separazione "per colpa" ovvero l'infedeltà della moglie, come  può,un giudice rovinare un cristo come questo ?
 Chiedo eh?
Becco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Maggio 2010)

Becco ha detto:


> Entro in questa discussione da ignorante e disinformato (quindi abbiate pietà di me), perchè io non ho figli e non mi sono mai occupato di queste cose nonostante "na capa ec'cuorna" che mi ha fatto mia moglie.
> Ma se c'è una separazione "per colpa" ovvero l'infedeltà della moglie, come può,un giudice rovinare un cristo come questo ?
> Chiedo eh?
> Becco


 Non esiste separazione per colpa, ma solo con addebito.
Nel caso i due non sono sposati quindi nulla deve a lei.
Per il mantenimento del figlio verrà stabilito un assegno adeguato all'età.
Stranamente costa più un bambino sotto i tre anni (pannolini, nido, ...) di uno sopra i tre (scuola materna poco costosa, abitini che durano più tempo,..).
La cifra ipotizzata mi pare comunque alta e non corrispondente a quanto viene normalmente stabilito.


----------



## luca (13 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non esiste separazione per colpa, ma solo con addebito.
> Nel caso i due non sono sposati quindi nulla deve a lei.
> Per il mantenimento del figlio verrà stabilito un assegno adeguato all'età.
> Stranamente costa più un bambino sotto i tre anni (pannolini, nido, ...) di uno sopra i tre (scuola materna poco costosa, abitini che durano più tempo,..).
> La cifra ipotizzata mi pare comunque alta e non corrispondente a quanto viene normalmente stabilito.


infatti quella dovrebbe essere la peggiore delle ipotesi....450 il minimo


----------

